# Be Dior



## tutushopper

I got this small photo, with more to come as this bag is launched next week.  I love how Dior is constantly refining and playing with new on old.  I can't wait to see the whole collection in photos other than stock.


----------



## tm3

Oh wow - this bag looks incredible, and I adore that gorgeous deep blue at the end!


----------



## purse_gaga

tutushopper said:


> I got this small photo, with more to come as this bag is launched next week.  I love how Dior is constantly refining and playing with new on old.  I can't wait to see the whole collection in photos other than stock.




Can't wait to see these irl. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sumsum

Thank you for sharing, i hope they made more small bags, which i prefer )

Claudia


----------



## averagejoe

I love this bag, but the name is a bit strange. I thought it would be called the Diorissimo flap bag because it looks quite similar to the Diorissimo, but I guess this will be a completely separate line.


----------



## averagejoe

sumsum said:


> Thank you for sharing, i hope they made more small bags, which i prefer )
> 
> Claudia



There will be plenty of mini versions of this for Resort 2015


----------



## tutushopper

tm3 said:


> Oh wow - this bag looks incredible, and I adore that gorgeous deep blue at the end!


That's the one I have my eye on, too.  Dior blues really call to me.


averagejoe said:


> I love this bag, but the name is a bit strange. I thought it would be called the Diorissimo flap bag because it looks quite similar to the Diorissimo, but I guess this will be a completely separate line.


I thought the same, but it's going to be a separate line apparently.  I'll post more when I hear more from my SA.


----------



## lilyzhang0725

Here is what my SA sent me! Enjoy!


----------



## lilyzhang0725

A couple more!


----------



## hightea_xx

Sooooooo cute!!!  Love the back flap.  It looks so refined and elegant.  

Not sure how i feel about the handle AND the strap being attached at the flap tho....  Shouldnt the strap connect at the body of the bag for easier access when opening and closing?

Regardless this is definitely a beauty that will certainly be the next Dior classic must-have i'm sure


----------



## averagejoe

Thanks for sharing these pictures!!! 

I like how the top-handle flops down completely when using the shoulder strap, but in order to achieve this, they added two rings to the top-handle (as compared to the runway and print-ad version of the bag) which makes the handles look a bit "far" from the actual flap. Also adds more metal to an otherwise minimalist bag.

Still, the craftsmanship looks exceptional, and seems like Dior continues to make beautiful timeless pieces season after season.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Not sure how i feel about the handle AND the strap being attached at the flap tho....  Shouldnt the strap connect at the body of the bag for easier access when opening and closing?



I guess they did this because the sides gusset into the bag, making the distance between them insufficient to accommodate the flap. So if the strap was connected to the sides, then it would crease the flap when the bag is carried with the strap.


----------



## bagwathi

Beautiful ones!! My SA also sent me some pics of the new bags will try to upload now


----------



## smudleybear

I went to check this bag as well.


----------



## smudleybear

Lined with a pop orange


----------



## smudleybear

Beautiful black tourillon leather


----------



## smudleybear

Beware of the sexy lining


----------



## smudleybear

Some mod pics. I prefer the small one. This bag is definitely heavy.


----------



## smudleybear

Really love the strap. Can be worn crossbody as well. The bag has a pocket at the back. Just love the functionality. Just waiting for the right colour.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Some mod pics. I prefer the small one. This bag is definitely heavy.





smudleybear said:


> Really love the strap. Can be worn crossbody as well. The bag has a pocket at the back. Just love the functionality. Just waiting for the right colour.



I thought that the handle looked a bit elongated with the extra rivet in the chain, but it actually looks perfect when you carry it with the crook of your arm. The handle also looks so nice when it is flopped over the front of the bag, 

Thank you for sharing these awesome pictures!


----------



## _diorling_

smudleybear said:


> I went to check this bag as well.



Wowwww.....gorgeous blue. Is the bag heavy ( since it is taurillon leather)? Thank you for sharing


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I thought that the handle looked a bit elongated with the extra rivet in the chain, but it actually looks perfect when you carry it with the crook of your arm. The handle also looks so nice when it is flopped over the front of the bag,
> 
> Thank you for sharing these awesome pictures!


I had the same thought as well with you. But it's actually not bad. At least the handles can flop over nicely. I like the curve metal where the connect the charms. It's brilliant .


----------



## smudleybear

_diorling_ said:


> Wowwww.....gorgeous blue. Is the bag heavy ( since it is taurillon leather)? Thank you for sharing


The medium is really heavy. The small is still bearable.


----------



## _diorling_

smudleybear said:


> The medium is really heavy. The small is still bearable.



Thank you so much for the info. Cant wait to see it in person. Hopefully sydney will have it in stock.


----------



## sumsum

averagejoe said:


> There will be plenty of mini versions of this for Resort 2015


Color wish list:
lavendel
light grey
purple
olivine

I can't wait 

Claudia


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> I had the same thought as well with you. But it's actually not bad. At least the handles can flop over nicely. I like the curve metal where the connect the charms. It's brilliant .



I noticed that too! It curves with the flap's curvature, and is a really nice detail.


----------



## smudleybear

Yes it is very nice of dior to come up with that design


----------



## Jshopaholic

this is a really beautiful bag,, does anyone know the price?


----------



## smudleybear

Small £2700 
Large £3000


----------



## smudleybear

There will be a red but in smooth leather


----------



## anshort4angel

Ooo I adore the small version!! So cute!


----------



## purse_gaga

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Here is what my SA sent me! Enjoy!




Very nice bags indeed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> Really love the strap. Can be worn crossbody as well. The bag has a pocket at the back. Just love the functionality. Just waiting for the right colour.




Thanks for sharing these mod pics! What can you fit in the back pocket of the small version?


----------



## smudleybear

purse_gaga said:


> Thanks for sharing these mod pics! What can you fit in the back pocket of the small version?


Travel card or an iPhone .


----------



## Daosabao

smudleybear said:


> Some mod pics. I prefer the small one. This bag is definitely heavy.




Beautiful bag! It's heavy?  I'm really in need of a fairly large, beautiful lightweight flap/ top handle bag! The Diorissimo and Bar are too heavy for me and the mini versions are too small.


----------



## liquid_room

I tried on both the large and medium today. The large is v heavy! The hardware on the medium black one is light champagne gold, really nice. The fuchsia lining was a lovely touch too.


----------



## smudleybear

Daosabao said:


> Beautiful bag! It's heavy?  I'm really in need of a fairly large, beautiful lightweight flap/ top handle bag! The Diorissimo and Bar are too heavy for me and the mini versions are too small.


Sorry,it's as heavy as the large diorissimo or slightly heavier.


----------



## mmchav

Saw both sized last night. In LVoe with the noir/red one. So beautiful! $5400 so now I have to pick between the be dior or jumbo chanel. So tough!


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> Travel card or an iPhone .




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Daosabao

smudleybear said:


> Sorry,it's as heavy as the large diorissimo or slightly heavier.




Thank u! Looks like I'll pass this one. I haven't bought any bags from Dior since I got a medium Lady Dior and Milly La Foret. The recent bags are just too heavy.


----------



## mf19

did any be diors get released without the elongated handle?


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> did any be diors get released without the elongated handle?



Some prototypes did not have the elongated handle, but these were given to editors, stylists, and celebrities and were not available for retail. I have attached a picture of one (photo by Tommy Ton for Style.com).

The handle flops down only half-way without the handle extension, which makes it easy to scratch and damage the handle. The extension allows the handle to flop all the way down on the front of the flap. It solves the problem that the Celine Trapeze bag has; the handles of the Celine flop down partially and stick out on the side when you carry the bag with the shoulder strap.


----------



## calflu

What size is this? I tried on the mini one and it seems San Francisco boutique only has be dior mini! 

This is a good size


lilyzhang0725 said:


> A couple more!


----------



## BleuSaphir

That is a adorable bag!
Not sure why...as a guy, but I want to try out this bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Luxe_addiction said:


> That is a adorable bag!
> Not sure why...as a guy, but I want to try out this bag.



I think that it can work well worn over the shoulder, and with the leather-covered charms for guys. The leather-covered charms give the bag a more graphic and less feminine look. I think that the perfect one for guys is the tri-colour version with red, black, and blue (it has a dark black interior).

The bag actually can work like a briefcase-style bag which allows it to have some masculine qualities.


----------



## calflu

Only saw be dior mini so far 


And based on dimension below, can I say small flap is really the size of Chanel 226 and new medium boy? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in single colors
Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
Price: £2700 GBP

Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in bi colors
Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
Price: £2900 GBP

Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in tri colors
Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
Price: £3000 GBP

Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in single colors
Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
Price: £3,000 GBP

Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in bi colors
Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
Price: £3,200 GBP

Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in tri colors
Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
Price: £3,300 GBP

Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in Python Leather
Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
Price: £4,270 GBP


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> I think that it can work well worn over the shoulder, and with the leather-covered charms for guys. The leather-covered charms give the bag a more graphic and less feminine look. I think that the perfect one for guys is the tri-colour version with red, black, and blue (it has a dark black interior).
> 
> The bag actually can work like a briefcase-style bag which allows it to have some masculine qualities.



I am waiting for them to come out with pebbled leather in this bag and then it's mine! I heard silver is coming out soon


----------



## mf19

averagejoe said:


> Some prototypes did not have the elongated handle, but these were given to editors, stylists, and celebrities and were not available for retail. I have attached a picture of one (photo by Tommy Ton for Style.com).
> 
> The handle flops down only half-way without the handle extension, which makes it easy to scratch and damage the handle. The extension allows the handle to flop all the way down on the front of the flap. It solves the problem that the Celine Trapeze bag has; the handles of the Celine flop down partially and stick out on the side when you carry the bag with the shoulder strap.



I can see for practicality the longer handle is better - I know from my LD the handle can be scratched easily.

I just love how it looks without the extension though! Hm... going to need to think about this one!


----------



## mf19

calflu said:


> Only saw be dior mini so far
> 
> 
> And based on dimension below, can I say small flap is really the size of Chanel 226 and new medium boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in single colors
> Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
> Price: £2700 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in bi colors
> Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
> Price: £2900 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Flap Small Flap Bag in tri colors
> Size: 27 x 19,5 x 13 cm
> Price: £3000 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in single colors
> Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
> Price: £3,000 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in bi colors
> Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
> Price: £3,200 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in tri colors
> Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
> Price: £3,300 GBP
> 
> Be Dior Medium Flap Bag in Python Leather
> Size: 31 x 22,5 x 14 cm
> Price: £4,270 GBP



we need more mod shots with the elongated handle - can't decide and from the prices this isn't a cheap purchase (sorta surprised at the medium for 3k)!


----------



## calflu

It is £ 3k so over $4k!!! And yes I'd like to see more pics and modeling shots 



mf19 said:


> we need more mod shots with the elongated handle - can't decide and from the prices this isn't a cheap purchase (sorta surprised at the medium for 3k)!


----------



## averagejoe

mf19 said:


> we need more mod shots with the elongated handle - can't decide and from the prices this isn't a cheap purchase (sorta surprised at the medium for 3k)!






calflu said:


> It is £ 3k so over $4k!!! And yes I'd like to see more pics and modeling shots



The Be Dior features exceptional craftsmanship and materials. It is priced higher than the Diorissimo as the bag requires a more complicated construction, and features details like a flap closure and a hidden lock. Even the ring to which the D I O R charms are attached is curved to follow the curvature of the flap.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mf19 said:


> we need more mod shots with the elongated handle - can't decide and from the prices this isn't a cheap purchase (sorta surprised at the medium for 3k)!


Does this help...?


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Does this help...?


This water snake bedior is made especially for the opening of the Selfridges store. Very cute.


----------



## panthere55

I am interested in bedior bag and can't figure out which size to get, small or mini. Here are some comparisons with medium lady dior and small bedior, medium diorissimo and mini diorissimo. Seems bedior is a little smaller than all of these for anyone who is considering which size to get.


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> I am interested in bedior bag and can't figure out which size to get, small or mini. Here are some comparisons with medium lady dior and small bedior, medium diorissimo and mini diorissimo. Seems bedior is a little smaller than all of these for anyone who is considering which size to get.


I'm planning to get the small one, it's the best ideal size. The mini is too mini to use every day but damn classy for functions and weddings. I've found out today that a strawberry taurillon leather with tangerine lining coming out in December so I'm gonna wait. Otherwise black would be my option too.


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> I am interested in bedior bag and can't figure out which size to get, small or mini. Here are some comparisons with medium lady dior and small bedior, medium diorissimo and mini diorissimo. Seems bedior is a little smaller than all of these for anyone who is considering which size to get.



Whichever size carries all of your essentials would be the best for you. Since it is smaller than other bags, then maybe the small is a good choice since it will give you enough space plus a little more, just in case.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> I'm planning to get the small one, it's the best ideal size. The mini is too mini to use every day but damn classy for functions and weddings. I've found out today that a strawberry taurillon leather with tangerine lining coming out in December so I'm gonna wait. Otherwise black would be my option too.


 


averagejoe said:


> Whichever size carries all of your essentials would be the best for you. Since it is smaller than other bags, then maybe the small is a good choice since it will give you enough space plus a little more, just in case.




Yes I think I am liking small size as well...though I wonder how heavy it is...


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Yes I think I am liking small size as well...though I wonder how heavy it is...


Lighter than the medium diorissimo


----------



## rainam

Really nice bag, the mini is cute, but it is too small.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Lighter than the medium diorissimo



Oh that's good news!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Funny but I never liked the Be Dior when I first saw it. Yesterday my SA convinced me to consider it and i was blown away!!!! what an elegant, sophisticated, feminine bag... I'm in love. My favourite was the black bull calf leather large size with GHW. Pics below of bag. 

2 quick questions:
1. I already have the same leather with GHW black Issimo - medium size. They're both similar in size so wondering if they would look too similar ? Frds say it looks almost identical. I particularly like the BeDior in this colour combination, none of the other colours, hence the qs. 

2. anyone know the price in Paris/ other EU countries for this bag? I can find USD and GBP pricing but no Euros. 

Thanks ladies!!!  
Im currently torn between this bag and a Chanel iv been eyeing for a few months.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow it's stunning in this larger size! I love it!

I think that both bags are different. I think that your friends are seeing a clear Dior aesthetic in the same colour on both bags, so they think that the bags look similar, but they look quite different.


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone! I got my first bedior. And I struggled with size but decided on small one because I don't have much to carry and plan to carry it cross body mostly. Here she is!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my first bedior. And I struggled with size but decided on small one because I don't have much to carry and plan to carry it cross body mostly. Here she is!



I love the colour! Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my first bedior. And I struggled with size but decided on small one because I don't have much to carry and plan to carry it cross body mostly. Here she is!


Omg....stunning piece. I'm waiting for the Fraise Taurillon colour.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my first bedior. And I struggled with size but decided on small one because I don't have much to carry and plan to carry it cross body mostly. Here she is!


Gorgeous Panthere! Carry it in good health


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> I love the colour! Congratulations on your new beauty!


 


smudleybear said:


> Omg....stunning piece. I'm waiting for the Fraise Taurillon colour.


 


Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous Panthere! Carry it in good health


 
Thank you everyone!


----------



## BklynBabe

Oooh,, thank you for showing me this. I love the textured leather.  It seems more substantial and makes the color look richer.

I am thinking of a new Dior. I was looking at a black purse with beautiful beaded embroidery on the leather, a special edition. But I did not like how hard it was to get my hand into this purse. I may consider this one instead.

b*b


----------



## yoyotomatoe

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I got my first bedior. And I struggled with size but decided on small one because I don't have much to carry and plan to carry it cross body mostly. Here she is!



This is gorgeous. Do you know if other sizes be worn cross body?


----------



## panthere55

yoyotomatoe said:


> This is gorgeous. Do you know if other sizes be worn cross body?



Thank you! I believe medium be dior also comes with a strap but I am not 100 percent sure. This one looks like a messenger bag when worn cross body and ladylike when worn by handle


----------



## yoyotomatoe

panthere55 said:


> Thank you! I believe medium be dior also comes with a strap but I am not 100 percent sure. This one looks like a messenger bag when worn cross body and ladylike when worn by handle



Thank you! Would love to see some mod shots


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Thank you! I believe medium be dior also comes with a strap but I am not 100 percent sure. This one looks like a messenger bag when worn cross body and ladylike when worn by handle



You're right. 

All the Be Dior bags come with a detachable shoulder strap


----------



## Slut4Lux

Does anyone know the price of the Be Dior (medium or large size) anywhere in the EU zone- france, italy etc?


----------



## daisydai

Tried on it the other day, was not a big fan on this Be Dior line...Good leather, well structured but too heavy for me.


----------



## panthere55

Here are some mod pics of be dior. Wearing it today


----------



## PugsAndLV

So cute! What size is that?


----------



## panthere55

PugsAndLV said:


> So cute! What size is that?



This is small size. I am 5'5" for reference


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Here are some mod pics of be dior. Wearing it today



So chic in this size! You look awesome!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> So chic in this size! You look awesome!




Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

I found two videos on the Be Dior. The first one is from Dior.com. I can't seem to find a link to just the video, so I provided a link to the page that I found it on. It is on the bottom right of the page (called Be Dior Expertise) and shows how the Be Dior is made:

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...e-dior-bag-in-papaye-smooth-calfskin-6-16628#

The second video shows how the Be Dior can be worn, and it's from Style.com Indonesia (I don't know if this is official). I found it while trying to find the YouTube version of the video above:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thank for the video link AJ. Craftsmanship at it's best &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I found two videos on the Be Dior. The first one is from Dior.com. I can't seem to find a link to just the video, so I provided a link to the page that I found it on. It is on the bottom right of the page (called Be Dior Expertise) and shows how the Be Dior is made:
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...e-dior-bag-in-papaye-smooth-calfskin-6-16628#
> 
> The second video shows how the Be Dior can be worn, and it's from Style.com Indonesia (I don't know if this is official). I found it while trying to find the YouTube version of the video above:



Thanks for the video. I'm drooling for one now!


----------



## arielqueen

OMG, I love this bag. I saw it recently at the Dior Boutique and I'm in love. It is simple and elegant. Absolutely to die for.
I love all Dior bags. I wish I could get one of each design.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I found two videos on the Be Dior. The first one is from Dior.com. I can't seem to find a link to just the video, so I provided a link to the page that I found it on. It is on the bottom right of the page (called Be Dior Expertise) and shows how the Be Dior is made:
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...e-dior-bag-in-papaye-smooth-calfskin-6-16628#
> 
> The second video shows how the Be Dior can be worn, and it's from Style.com Indonesia (I don't know if this is official). I found it while trying to find the YouTube version of the video above:




Really enjoyed the videos. The bag can be work cross body too!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## expatwife

Can't get this bag out of my head...


----------



## panthere55

expatwife said:


> Can't get this bag out of my head...



Haha! My SA said it's definitely very popular!


----------



## expatwife

Does anyone know how much it is in Europe?


----------



## freckleface45

I can confirm the medium Be Dior comes with the strap and can be worn cross body


----------



## DAddict

Hi, I just saw this in the official website and fall in love at first sight


----------



## deeeee

DAddict said:


> Hi, I just saw this in the official website and fall in love at first sight



ditto!!!!!


----------



## smudleybear

DAddict said:


> Hi, I just saw this in the official website and fall in love at first sight


Oh la la...


----------



## arielqueen

Be Dior being chauffeur driven


----------



## Mooshooshoo

arielqueen said:


> Be Dior being chauffeur driven


Fabulous - can we have a peek inside, please?


----------



## arielqueen

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fabulous - can we have a peek inside, please?



The inside lining is in beige.


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Hi, I just saw this in the official website and fall in love at first sight



Whoa! So modern, stunning, and beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

arielqueen said:


> Be Dior being chauffeur driven




I absolutely love your bag!


----------



## smudleybear

arielqueen said:


> Be Dior being chauffeur driven


Wow...! Beautiful. Can I sit next to her! What is the name of the colour?


----------



## panthere55

arielqueen said:


> Be Dior being chauffeur driven




What a beautiful color! It's pebbled leather?


----------



## chlbag2012

Anyone know the price of this bag in sz small in euro?


----------



## arielqueen

Thanks all.
Yes, the leather has a pebbled texture.
Not sure of the name of the colour. I'm bad.


----------



## averagejoe

arielqueen said:


> Thanks all.
> Yes, the leather has a pebbled texture.
> Not sure of the name of the colour. I'm bad.



It looks like Turquoise to me.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

chlbag2012 said:


> Anyone know the price of this bag in sz small in euro?


£2700, don't know euros, but conversion should be close.


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> £2700, don't know euros, but conversion should be close.


Around &#8364;2900


----------



## majusaka

smudleybear said:


> Omg....stunning piece. I'm waiting for the Fraise Taurillon colour.


Hi Smudleybear how did you know there would be a Be dior in this color? A SA showed me a catalogue book and I found something I like, but I am not sure if it will become available. TIA!


----------



## calflu

Small is 3000!!! And USD has been strengthening!!!!




expatwife said:


> Does anyone know how much it is in Europe?


----------



## calflu

Ohhhh!!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I saw a smooth leather in similar color in Berlin! 


arielqueen said:


> Be Dior being chauffeur driven


----------



## calflu

3000 in Germany 




chlbag2012 said:


> Anyone know the price of this bag in sz small in euro?


----------



## calflu

Ohhhhh! So pretty!!!


panthere55 said:


> Here are some mod pics of be dior. Wearing it today


----------



## Mooshooshoo

majusaka said:


> Hi Smudleybear how did you know there would be a Be dior in this color? A SA showed me a catalogue book and I found something I like, but I am not sure if it will become available. TIA!


If you contact Customer Services via the web site they will advise you regarding the colour you looking for. The link below is for the UK, but you can change the country at the bottom right hand side of the page. Type your 'phone number in and they will call you back. 


http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact


----------



## panthere55

calflu said:


> Ohhhhh! So pretty!!!



Thank you love!


----------



## calflu

Joining the club


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Beautiful crocodile Be at Harrods...


----------



## hightea_xx

Ugh the bags are too beautiful!!!  Keep em coming!!

I'm soooo tempted but I think I should continue to give my Diorissimo the spotlight for a bit longer before thinking about another Dior bag lol


----------



## yoyotomatoe

So beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

FAINT! I can't.


----------



## Minionlove

calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978




Omg this is gorgeous!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> So beautiful. Congrats!





yoyotomatoe said:


> FAINT! I can't.





calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978





Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful crocodile Be at Harrods...



I don't know how to use tpf in mobile mode. But my above replies were for you ladies.


----------



## Slut4Lux

calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978



Love this! 
Great bag


----------



## smudleybear

Me too


----------



## arielqueen

Woohoo, the BE DIOR bag is really catching on. Fabulous


----------



## panthere55

calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978



Congratulations my friend! She's a beauty! I love love love this color and in taurillon leather it's just perfect! It's medium size?


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful crocodile Be at Harrods...



Amazing!!!


----------



## averagejoe

calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978



 Your Be Dior is simply to die for! So beautiful! I love it in this size!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful crocodile Be at Harrods...



O M G! This is out of this world!!! Probably priced out of this world, too.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Ugh the bags are too beautiful!!!  Keep em coming!!
> 
> I'm soooo tempted but I think I should continue to give my Diorissimo the spotlight for a bit longer before thinking about another Dior bag lol



Just wait till the Pre-Fall collection comes out. They will have a new large Be Dior bag with updated handles (check out the chain rivets that hold the handle in place. So chic!) and textured patent leather that looks edgy and urban.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Just wait till the Pre-Fall collection comes out. They will have a new large Be Dior bag with updated handles (check out the chain rivets that hold the handle in place. So chic!) and textured patent leather that looks edgy and urban.




I would probably need to wait until that time to save up anyways hah!
But I'm feeling the small size with the large cross body strap.  So sporty...!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> I would probably need to wait until that time to save up anyways hah!
> But I'm feeling the small size with the large cross body strap.  So sporty...!



Oh that would work too! The strap isn't very thin which makes it work for guys too 

To make it different from your Diorissimo, you can get the smooth leather black one with Rose Tendre lining and silver hardware (I really like the polished look of the smooth leather Be Dior bags).


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Just wait till the Pre-Fall collection comes out. They will have a new large Be Dior bag with updated handles (check out the chain rivets that hold the handle in place. So chic!) and textured patent leather that looks edgy and urban.



I want this one for sure! But smaller size hopefully. This one way too big. But I LOVE this leather. Too long to wait!


----------



## calflu

Wow!!!!

So special 


averagejoe said:


> Just wait till the Pre-Fall collection comes out. They will have a new large Be Dior bag with updated handles (check out the chain rivets that hold the handle in place. So chic!) and textured patent leather that looks edgy and urban.


----------



## smudleybear

Fuschia croc


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia croc



 W H O A


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia croc


 

I died...


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Did the prices of Dior go up in the U.S.  Do you know the price of the Medium Be Dior?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

caribeanqueen said:


> did the prices of dior go up in the u.s.  Do you know the price of the medium be dior?



$4900


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!



So chic!


----------



## calflu

Love the bag and your Rockstuds!





yoyotomatoe said:


> Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

yoyotomatoe said:


> Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!


Fab pop of colour


----------



## smudleybear

Omg....how come the papaya does come in mini?


QUOTE=yoyotomatoe;27933878]Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want![/QUOTE]


----------



## panthere55

yoyotomatoe said:


> Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!




Both look great on you!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> So chic!





calflu said:


> Love the bag and your Rockstuds!


Thanks calflu! I got the rockstuds on sale...I was so happy 


Mooshooshoo said:


> Fab pop of colour





smudleybear said:


> Omg....how come the papaya does come in mini?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=yoyotomatoe;27933878]Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!


[/QUOTE]
Yes, it came in the mini also...so cute!


panthere55 said:


> Both look great on you!!!



Thanks everyone. Too bad I don't own it...a girl can dream


----------



## rei35

yoyotomatoe said:


> Went to Diior today and tried these beauties on! I sooooooo want!



What a gorgeous color. Beautiful~!! 

What size is it in the second pic? Is that small?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

rei35 said:


> What a gorgeous color. Beautiful~!!
> 
> What size is it in the second pic? Is that small?



I know right! I didn't ask how sizing goes but the I am guessing it is the mini? It is the smallest size they have in this bag. HTH


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Love this hand painted version from Cruise 15...


----------



## panthere55

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love this hand painted version from Cruise 15...



Whoa that's a fun bag!


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love this hand painted version from Cruise 15...



It is so pretty! The scarf motif makes for a graphic yet elegant bag.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just wanted to share that there is a video on the Dior website that has the "making of Be Dior."

I have a question for Be Dior owners (mini and small sizes): Do you find the bag heavy? Which size is "better" in your opinion? Is it as easy to use as it looks or are there things you wouldn't have known had you not used the bag?

I can't get this bag out of my mind. Looks like Dior is as addictive as Chanel!!


----------



## panthere55

nycmamaofone said:


> Just wanted to share that there is a video on the Dior website that has the "making of Be Dior."
> 
> I have a question for Be Dior owners (mini and small sizes): Do you find the bag heavy? Which size is "better" in your opinion? Is it as easy to use as it looks or are there things you wouldn't have known had you not used the bag?
> 
> I can't get this bag out of my mind. Looks like Dior is as addictive as Chanel!!




I have mini size and wear it cross body all the time. Super comfy, easy to get in and out of the bag. And light for me


----------



## nycmamaofone

panthere55 said:


> I have mini size and wear it cross body all the time. Super comfy, easy to get in and out of the bag. And light for me




Ooh thanks Panthere! Good to know the mini is light and easy to use!


----------



## Rami00

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful crocodile Be at Harrods...


----------



## Rami00

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia croc


 
OMG


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> I found two videos on the Be Dior. The first one is from Dior.com. I can't seem to find a link to just the video, so I provided a link to the page that I found it on. It is on the bottom right of the page (called Be Dior Expertise) and shows how the Be Dior is made:
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...e-dior-bag-in-papaye-smooth-calfskin-6-16628#
> 
> The second video shows how the Be Dior can be worn, and it's from Style.com Indonesia (I don't know if this is official). I found it while trying to find the YouTube version of the video above:





OMG...how beautiful it is.


----------



## fmfv1

calflu said:


> Joining the club
> 
> View attachment 2854978



Yummy!  Congratulations!  Patiently waiting for mail to arrive.


----------



## fmfv1

smudleybear said:


> Me too



Snazzy! Classic!  Love the bandeau addition. Enjoy!


----------



## calflu

Can't wait to see yours!



fmfv1 said:


> Yummy!  Congratulations!  Patiently waiting for mail to arrive.


----------



## rei35

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia croc



Needless to say, the spotted Fuschia croc is beautiful but as a pink lover, I am very curious about the item on the right side..that pink is lovely. Is that a bag??


----------



## rei35

Does anyone have a picture of be dior in Rose Poudre? I see the pics at Dior website but love to see how it looks IRL.


----------



## smudleybear

rei35 said:


> Needless to say, the spotted Fuschia croc is beautiful but as a pink lover, I am very curious about the item on the right side..that pink is lovely. Is that a bag??


It's not a bag, I think it's a wallet. I've seen the rose bedior. It's a very very light pale pink.


----------



## rei35

smudleybear said:


> It's not a bag, I think it's a wallet. I've seen the rose bedior. It's a very very light pale pink.




Oh is it the same color as this Diorissimo? Pic is courtesy of MooShooShoo from Dior in the UK thread 




Dior has so many breathtakingly beautiful colors that I really need to buy at least 3 bags...


----------



## smudleybear

rei35 said:


> Oh is it the same color as this Diorissimo? Pic is courtesy of MooShooShoo from Dior in the UK thread
> 
> View attachment 2879685
> 
> 
> Dior has so many breathtakingly beautiful colors that I really need to buy at least 3 bags...


You mean the rose bedior? It's no where near this colour. It's so light that from far it might look like a cream colour. I will try to get the pic for you.


----------



## rei35

smudleybear said:


> You mean the rose bedior? It's no where near this colour. It's so light that from far it might look like a cream colour. I will try to get the pic for you.




Oh I see. On my iPhone, the pink wallet next to Fuschia croc looks pretty pink not pale but light pale pink color sounds really nice)


----------



## mylilsnowy

Light pink & Hot pink/orange interior in mini.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> Oh is it the same color as this Diorissimo? Pic is courtesy of MooShooShoo from Dior in the UK thread
> 
> View attachment 2879685
> 
> 
> Dior has so many breathtakingly beautiful colors that I really need to buy at least 3 bags...


They do make far too many tempting colours, don't they :giggles:
This one is Rose Thé, which has a burgundy lining. The pink with orange lining is Frais. The very pale pink could be Rose Clair.....


----------



## rei35

Smudleyear, we might have been talking about a different picture...
I zoomed in the pic I was talking about. Pink item in smooth leather on the edge of the pic doesn't look so pale...that color is lovely, isn't it


----------



## Newchanel

Hi all

I'm thinking of getting a dior bag and am thinking of the lady (which I'd definitely get the quilted if I do) vs de dior. Views pls and can anyone comment if the smooth leather scratches easily like Celine's box bag?


----------



## smudleybear

mylilsnowy said:


> Light pink & Hot pink/orange interior in mini.


Oh...no....the mini Frais if just gorgeous. How I wished UK has it.


----------



## averagejoe

Newchanel said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a dior bag and am thinking of the lady (which I'd definitely get the quilted if I do) vs de dior. Views pls and can anyone comment if the smooth leather scratches easily like Celine's box bag?



No, the smooth leather is not the same as box leather. Box leather is the leather used on most Celine Box bags and Saint Laurent bags, and it has an incredibly smooth finish that is also very delicate and can scratch very easily. Box leather is usually used for more structured bags, and shows creases easily.

Dior's smooth calfskin is not the same. It is meant to be pliable and flexible while being thick and durable. As a result, it doesn't scratch as easily as box leather.

If you are really afraid of scratching your bag, then I recommend the taurillon Be Dior bag. The taurillon has a beautiful grain to it and won't show scratches easily. If you are considering a Lady Dior, then I recommend it in patent which makes it more resistant to scratches than lambskin.


----------



## Newchanel

averagejoe said:


> No, the smooth leather is not the same as box leather. Box leather is the leather used on most Celine Box bags and Saint Laurent bags, and it has an incredibly smooth finish that is also very delicate and can scratch very easily. Box leather is usually used for more structured bags, and shows creases easily.
> 
> Dior's smooth calfskin is not the same. It is meant to be pliable and flexible while being thick and durable. As a result, it doesn't scratch as easily as box leather.
> 
> If you are really afraid of scratching your bag, then I recommend the taurillon Be Dior bag. The taurillon has a beautiful grain to it and won't show scratches easily. If you are considering a Lady Dior, then I recommend it in patent which makes it more resistant to scratches than lambskin.



Thank you so much! I would take a look at the smooth calf skin and taurillion! Patent is not for me though... I don't mind scratches in general..  But box bag is really bad..


----------



## Bijouxlady

I am considering this bag in the small size in Papaya with the orange interior. I already have a black one in the biggest size. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I don't have a Lady D yet so went to my DIOR boutique today thinking that was what I wanted. The SA discouraged me from getting the LD in med which is the size I prefer it in even though it's not as easy to get into. I welcome any comments!


----------



## fmfv1

Bijouxlady said:


> I am considering this bag in the small size in Papaya with the orange interior. I already have a black one in the biggest size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Lady D yet so went to my DIOR boutique today thinking that was what I wanted. The SA discouraged me from getting the LD in med which is the size I prefer it in even though it's not as easy to get into. I welcome any comments!



What were the reasons SA gave, as to why the LD wouldn't be for you?


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> I am considering this bag in the small size in Papaya with the orange interior. I already have a black one in the biggest size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a Lady D yet so went to my DIOR boutique today thinking that was what I wanted. The SA discouraged me from getting the LD in med which is the size I prefer it in even though it's not as easy to get into. I welcome any comments!



That bag is HOT! It's so modern yet timeless, and incredibly chic.

Since you already have a Be Dior, then I guess you should consider getting a Lady Dior bag. Then again, if a bag is fabulous, then having it in different sizes and colours makes it all the better.


----------



## Bijouxlady

fmfv1 said:


> What were the reasons SA gave, as to why the LD wouldn't be for you?


She didn't say the LD didn't work for me but just said the med was hard to get in & out of. She said the large would be better. I prefer the look of the med. I love my large (or is it med?) BeD in the pebbled leather so thought maybe  the small in a pop color with smooth leather might work. Soooo, here I am back in the decision dilemma. Also, most of my bags are big so that's another reason to not get the large LD....atleast for now.


----------



## Bijouxlady

averagejoe said:


> That bag is HOT! It's so modern yet timeless, and incredibly chic.
> 
> Since you already have a Be Dior, then I guess you should consider getting a Lady Dior bag. Then again, if a bag is fabulous, then having it in different sizes and colours makes it all the better.


That's what I was thinking. Even though it's another BeD it is different leather & a pop color. I also have a med Diorissimo in the light gold (not sure of the official color name) metallic. Whatever I get is my last one for a while.


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> Whatever I get is my last one for a while.



Hmm...then I suggest the Lady Dior. It will diversify your collection, and you would be adding a classic.

As well, you walked into the boutique to check out the Lady Dior. It means that if you get the Be Dior, the Lady Dior will still be on your mind.


----------



## Bijouxlady

averagejoe said:


> Hmm...then I suggest the Lady Dior. It will diversify your collection, and you would be adding a classic.
> 
> As well, you walked into the boutique to check out the Lady Dior. It means that if you get the Be Dior, the Lady Dior will still be on your mind.


That's what I'm afraid of. What is your opinion of the med vs the large?


----------



## fmfv1

Bijouxlady said:


> She didn't say the LD didn't work for me but just said the med was hard to get in & out of. She said the large would be better. I prefer the look of the med. I love my large (or is it med?) BeD in the pebbled leather so thought maybe  the small in a pop color with smooth leather might work. Soooo, here I am back in the decision dilemma. Also, most of my bags are big so that's another reason to not get the large LD....atleast for now.



The medium LD would be an awesome addition to your collection!...especially since you do have larger bags already.  Plus, in my opinion, the medium LD, or smaller size, looks a lot better than the large in bright, eye catching colors.  The large LD seems better suited for the office.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I don't think I like the large even though I have mostly large. I love the pop of color in the BeD that I am considering but I can't rule out the med LD. I have until Thurs to decide.


----------



## fmfv1

Be Dior size comparison - mini, small and medium/regular (according to SA at Bergdoff Goodman)


----------



## fmfv1

PM me for SA contact info if interested in any of the bags in the picture above.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Bijouxlady said:


> She didn't say the LD didn't work for me but just said the med was hard to get in & out of. She said the large would be better. I prefer the look of the med. I love my large (or is it med?) BeD in the pebbled leather so thought maybe  the small in a pop color with smooth leather might work. Soooo, here I am back in the decision dilemma. Also, most of my bags are big so that's another reason to not get the large LD....atleast for now.


I love my med LD but your SA is right. it's hard to to get in and out of the bag. I prefer med to large LD. but the large doesn't seem that large if your not a size 2. My sister have the large one in royal blue patent don't know the real color name. and she is size 8 so the bag looks really ok. not that big at all. 
I really like be dior (especially in mini size). go with the one you like. It doesn't matters how many be diors you have. you have to love the bag you bought. just buy it in a different color.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Any moms out there with the Be Dior mini or small? I'm wondering if you think it's a good idea to wear it around little kids (because of the crossbody feature) or if it's more of a special bag that needs to be babied.


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Any moms out there with the Be Dior mini or small? I'm wondering if you think it's a good idea to wear it around little kids (because of the crossbody feature) or if it's more of a special bag that needs to be babied.


I have the mini. I think it's great with kids with the strap. If I'm out alone I prefer using without the strap and it can look as elegant and lady like. No need babying as I have the black taurillon.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Thanks Smudleybear!! So it's been holding up well? Is it heavy?


----------



## Newchanel

Any modeling pics of the be Dior mini? I'm intrigued by it but I'm not very sure about mini bags


----------



## dlovechanel

For lovely ladies who have be dior in mini size, could you please post some pictures with your things inside of your bag? I'm wondering about how many stuff that you can fit inside this bag. TIA &#128522;


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks Smudleybear!! So it's been holding up well? Is it heavy?


It's holding up well, it's not heavy. I don't stuff it. I only fit in a zippy coin purse,30ml lotion,travel card,s5 and sometimes I  fit a 300ml water bottle in it. The strap is very comfy. If I'm out alone, I like to carry it at the crook of my arm. The handle are big enuf even to go over a thick coat and I'm not a petite lady at all. Hehehe.... Because I'm so used to carry bigger bags, sometimes I don't even realising I'm carrying the mini bedior


----------



## smudleybear

Newchanel said:


> Any modeling pics of the be Dior mini? I'm intrigued by it but I'm not very sure about mini bags


To be honest the mini bedior isn't as mini as it sounds, but of course we try not overstuff it. It's about the same capacity as the LV alma bb,in fact a bit more spacious. I carry very little so it's suffifient for my needs, but I don't think it can fit in a medium accesorize pouch if that's a must for most ladies. The mini LD is really mini.


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> For lovely ladies who have be dior in mini size, could you please post some pictures with your things inside of your bag? I'm wondering about how many stuff that you can fit inside this bag. TIA &#55357;&#56842;


I'm gona post the pics for you, having trouble uploading now.


----------



## smudleybear

This is what I normally carry,a ZCP, key pouch,30ml lotion,250ml water bottle,travel card,tissue pack plus my s5


----------



## smudleybear

This is how it looks inside


----------



## smudleybear

I believe many ladies would carry a glasses case and a lipstick


----------



## smudleybear

Fits in perfectly


----------



## smudleybear

When the buttons are snapped close, no bulging on the sides.


----------



## smudleybear

Front is perfect as well,no lumps. I would leave the buttons open as it's easier to get things out when I open the flap.


----------



## smudleybear

It's actually quite spacious inside. Hope this help.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Wow thanks Smudleybear for the detailed shots! My next bag is either the Be or the Alma BB...love both but of course the Be is sooo much more. Don't know if I should splurge again or be sensible. Your Be is really gorgeous. If I got one I'd love the same one you got. &#128521;


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> It's actually quite spacious inside. Hope this help.



Thank you so much smudleybear &#10084;

Really helpful. Hope to have one soon but I still don't know which colour to choose. Hehe.


----------



## Rami00

smudleybear said:


> Front is perfect as well,no lumps. I would leave the buttons open as it's easier to get things out when I open the flap.



I am currently obsessing over this bag in smooth calfskin ...would you mind posting a mod shot...PLEASE.


----------



## smudleybear

Rami00 said:


> I am currently obsessing over this bag in smooth calfskin ...would you mind posting a mod shot...PLEASE.


I will try to post, because whenever I'm dressed up nicely there's no one to take my pics 
My son can take pics for me but not in my home clothes. Hehehe....


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow thanks Smudleybear for the detailed shots! My next bag is either the Be or the Alma BB...love both but of course the Be is sooo much more. Don't know if I should splurge again or be sensible. Your Be is really gorgeous. If I got one I'd love the same one you got. &#128521;


Capacity wise, both are almost the same,just on the alma bb because it's more restricted at the top, we wouldn't want to over fill it otherwise it will cause an awful sight and the zipper will be wavy. Between these two,I know Bedior is double the price, it really takes a person to be a huge fan on either both brands to decide.


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Thank you so much smudleybear &#10084;
> 
> Really helpful. Hope to have one soon but I still don't know which colour to choose. Hehe.


At the moment, the mini be doesn't come in much colours like the diorissimo. If UK has the mini in the papaya or the fraise, I would have gone for that rather than the black. But no regrets on the black because the I love the lining


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> At the moment, the mini be doesn't come in much colours like the diorissimo. If UK has the mini in the papaya or the fraise, I would have gone for that rather than the black. But no regrets on the black because the I love the lining



I'd like to wait for 1 or 2 season to come to see more colour in be dior.

Is there red colour in be dior?

I would like to have be dior in red or pink or black. But I have pink in diorissimo and I plan to buy black lady dior mini.


----------



## fashionmag

Making Of http://luxuryes.com/2015/02/watch-making-dior-bag/


----------



## dlovechanel

fashionmag said:


> Making Of http://luxuryes.com/2015/02/watch-making-dior-bag/



Hi, thanks for the video. Do you know the name of the be dior's colour? That red looks gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## fashionmag

dlovechanel said:


> Hi, thanks for the video. Do you know the name of the be dior's colour? That red looks gorgeous &#128525;



I think is this one "Smooth Papaye Calfskin" http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...e-dior-bag-in-papaye-smooth-calfskin-17-16628


----------



## nycmamaofone

I haven't seen any reds, just orange (papaye). I would love that red in the video.


----------



## smudleybear

Rami00 said:


> I am currently obsessing over this bag in smooth calfskin ...would you mind posting a mod shot...PLEASE.


Check out the mod shots just for u Rami


----------



## smudleybear

Crossbody


----------



## smudleybear

Shoulder


----------



## smudleybear

Crook of you arm


----------



## smudleybear

Handheld


----------



## smudleybear

Lastly, clutch it. Hope to see your reveal soon Rami.


----------



## Rami00

smudleybear said:


> Crook of you arm


 
omg looks so beautiful on!  


YOUR ARE THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Hi, thanks for the video. Do you know the name of the be dior's colour? That red looks gorgeous &#128525;


The one shown in the video is from last season, the red is vermillion with anenome interior. No longer available throughout Europe, not sure about the US.


----------



## dlovechanel

Mooshooshoo said:


> The one shown in the video is from last season, the red is vermillion with anenome interior. No longer available throughout Europe, not sure about the US.



I thought it was for spring summer 

Thanks for your information &#128522;


----------



## nycmamaofone

smudleybear said:


> Crossbody




Wow so chic!! Is this the mini size??
I'm not a pink person but wow!


----------



## smudleybear

nycmamaofone said:


> Wow so chic!! Is this the mini size??
> I'm not a pink person but wow!


Yup it's the mini. I just took a random colour to do mod shots.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Lastly, clutch it. Hope to see your reveal soon Rami.



Thanks for these pictures! They really show off the versatility of the bag.


----------



## calflu

Ohhhh!!! You gonna make me regret coming to this thread!!! So pretty 

This is mini? It looks like the same size as mine...it is 3000 so is that the small size? 



smudleybear said:


> Crossbody


----------



## snowbubble

smudleybear said:


> Handheld



So elegant!


----------



## snowbubble

smudleybear said:


> Fits in perfectly


I can't watch this thread anymore, its too tempting.. wayy too tempting.Lol!!
Practicality, Elegant/Classy, Beautiful, Quality, holds everything I need. Uh o... the justifications again. LOL  

i love your Be Dior smudleybear, the little accent scarf detail is on perfect.


----------



## smudleybear

calflu said:


> Ohhhh!!! You gonna make me regret coming to this thread!!! So pretty
> 
> This is mini? It looks like the same size as mine...it is 3000 so is that the small size?


Yes,this is the mini.


----------



## smudleybear

snowbubble said:


> I can't watch this thread anymore, its too tempting.. wayy too tempting.Lol!!
> Practicality, Elegant/Classy, Beautiful, Quality, holds everything I need. Uh o... the justifications again. LOL
> 
> i love your Be Dior smudleybear, the little accent scarf detail is on perfect.


Thanks! Don't mean to temp u just doing some mod shots for Rami who is considering the Be, but everyone is welcome to droll.


----------



## calflu

Hummmm. I think I have a small that looks the same size. 

Stop tempting me!! 


smudleybear said:


> Yes,this is the mini.


----------



## smudleybear

calflu said:


> Hummmm. I think I have a small that looks the same size.
> 
> Stop tempting me!!


The mini does look quite big on camera, maybe it's because of the angle when the picture is taken. But the mini is much smaller than your small.


----------



## averagejoe

The "making-of" video was posted on YouTube:


----------



## nycmamaofone

Any Intel on the new colors? So far I've just seen the ones in the JL campaign (yellow, black with red charms).


----------



## smudleybear

Can I temp you with this croc? There's a jaune vif Mo posted.


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Fits in perfectly



Thanks a lot for the details ! The interior color is just so wonderful !


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> I went to check this bag as well.


This bag is so gorgeous!  Love the blue!  It's unique yet still versatile.


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Lastly, clutch it. Hope to see your reveal soon Rami.


So  elegant!  Thanks for all of the amazing pics!


----------



## cappys

DAddict said:


> Hi, I just saw this in the official website and fall in love at first sight


I have this on hold for me but it hasn't come in yet. I own three of these and love them!


----------



## DAddict

cappys said:


> I have this on hold for me but it hasn't come in yet. I own three of these and love them!



Turn out I passed this and got the black and fuchsia bi-color instead. The latest BeDior campaign do work on me


----------



## dlovechanel

DAddict said:


> Turn out I passed this and got the black and fuchsia bi-color instead. The latest BeDior campaign do work on me



Wow! Congrats to you &#10084;

Do you mind sharing the pict of the bag?


----------



## Paris75

And finally also posting photos of my last purchase in its own thread !
Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Bijouxlady

I have this exact bag in the med size. Love it! Congrats!


----------



## honey

Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Paris75 said:


> And finally also posting photos of my last purchase in its own thread !
> Thanks for letting me share !


Congratulations. The contrast between these colours is just fabulous!


----------



## DAddict

Paris75 said:


> And finally also posting photos of my last purchase in its own thread !
> Thanks for letting me share !



Congratulations! Very nice lining!




dlovechanel said:


> Wow! Congrats to you &#10084;
> 
> Do you mind sharing the pict of the bag?



Thanks and here is the bi-color


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Congratulations! Very nice lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and here is the bi-color


----------



## dlovechanel

DAddict said:


> Congratulations! Very nice lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and here is the bi-color



May I know what size is it?


----------



## Paris75

DAddict said:


> Congratulations! Very nice lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and here is the bi-color



She is lovely !


----------



## smudleybear

DAddict said:


> Congratulations! Very nice lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and here is the bi-color


Love this combo colour. So classy.


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> May I know what size is it?



I think it's the small, one size up from mini.


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> I think it's the small, one size up from mini.



Hi,,, do you think that be dior will get popular like lady dior or diorissimo? I want a red bag, but I want the bag that will never be forgotten. Lol! Like classic flap, lady dior, speedy and etc.


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,,, do you think that be dior will get popular like lady dior or diorissimo? I want a red bag, but I want the bag that will never be forgotten. Lol! Like classic flap, lady dior, speedy and etc.



It will be difficult to achieve the same iconic status as the Lady Dior, but it does have all of the codes of Dior to make it an icon on its own.


----------



## BI201213

The more I see pictures of the Be Dior, the more I love it! I especially like the way the top handle flops down and it looks like a flap bag when you use the long strap! very versatile! I have been thinking of getting the Diorissimo lately, but I think I will love the Be Dior more!


----------



## DAddict

averagejoe said:


>





dlovechanel said:


> May I know what size is it?





Paris75 said:


> She is lovely !





smudleybear said:


> Love this combo colour. So classy.





dlovechanel said:


> Hi,,, do you think that be dior will get popular like lady dior or diorissimo? I want a red bag, but I want the bag that will never be forgotten. Lol! Like classic flap, lady dior, speedy and etc.





BI201213 said:


> The more I see pictures of the Be Dior, the more I love it! I especially like the way the top handle flops down and it looks like a flap bag when you use the long strap! very versatile! I have been thinking of getting the Diorissimo lately, but I think I will love the Be Dior more!



Thanks everyone

averagejoe is correct. It is one size up from mini. Personally I think Be Dior is simple and roomy, if compare to Lady Dior. But if you prefer something more practical, I believe Diorissimo is a better choice. In my own experience, I sometime find it difficult to lock back the flap without the strap.


----------



## smudleybear

Latest tri colour


----------



## smudleybear

Back


----------



## moments12

Paris75 said:


> And finally also posting photos of my last purchase in its own thread !
> Thanks for letting me share !


That's really pretty - can I ask if the bag is heavy on its own? Or is it sturdy and "weighty" as the Lady Dior?


----------



## Paris75

moments12 said:


> That's really pretty - can I ask if the bag is heavy on its own? Or is it sturdy and "weighty" as the Lady Dior?



Hi moments12! No it's not heavy in my opinion, especially in the mini version like mine.


----------



## moments12

Paris75 said:


> Hi moments12! No it's not heavy in my opinion, especially in the mini version like mine.



Pardon this follow up question since I haven't tried it yet. Are the straps long enough for a cross body?


----------



## Paris75

moments12 said:


> Pardon this follow up question since I haven't tried it yet. Are the straps long enough for a cross body?



No problem  Yes the strap is really long enough for that and what's the best is the fact that it's a lot adjustable (7 wholes).


----------



## Bijouxlady

smudleybear said:


> Latest tri colour


I love this! Did you see it IRL?


----------



## smudleybear

Bijouxlady said:


> I love this! Did you see it IRL?


Yes, I took the picture myself. It's very true to life. I love it too.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Is the pink Rose Poudre?


----------



## smudleybear

Bijouxlady said:


> Is the pink Rose Poudre?


The main colour is actually like cream colour, not rose poudre.


----------



## Bijouxlady

smudleybear said:


> The main colour is actually like cream colour, not rose poudre.


 Thanks for that info! I thought it was light pink. Not sure I would want one in cream. It is really pretty though!!


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> Thanks for that info! I thought it was light pink. Not sure I would want one in cream. It is really pretty though!!



I like the yellow and pink one that is on its way to you more than this one.


----------



## Bijouxlady

averagejoe said:


> I like the yellow and pink one that is on its way to you more than this one.


I actually contacted my SA to see of they were getting it in and they are. I thought it was pink but not interested in cream. Can't wait to get the yellow!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Bijouxlady said:


> Is the pink Rose Poudre?


It looks like dune....


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> It looks like dune....


Yeah thats the name to describe. Im not good in remembering colour names. Dior comes out with too many nice colours.


----------



## tweeq208

Which one I should get? Jaune or Rouge Vif? Any advice about colors and care for bright colors please?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> Which one I should get? Jaune or Rouge Vif? Any advice about colors and care for bright colors please?


Either would provide a spectacular pop of colour with a dark outfit, so whichever makes you smile most when you look at it 
The Taurillon is a robust leather, so doesn't require too much in the way of care. I use 'Collonil waterstop' on all my bags. It helps prevent them getting dirty reduces the risk of colour transfer and protects them from rain or fluid spills. There is a thread in the reference library on care of Dior leathers which may give recommendations for other products...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior-709375.html


----------



## dlovechanel

tweeq208 said:


> Which one I should get? Jaune or Rouge Vif? Any advice about colors and care for bright colors please?



Hi,
Hope you don't mind if I ask you some questions? May I know what color is it in the picture? Is jaune means yellow? Do you have the pictures of jaune and rouge vif? I haven't seen both color and I found my self interested with those colors. Thanks.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,
> Hope you don't mind if I ask you some questions? May I know what color is it in the picture? Is jaune means yellow? Do you have the pictures of jaune and rouge vif? I haven't seen both color and I found my self interested with those colors. Thanks.


The picture posted by Tweeq is of Rouge Vif (bright red) here's a pic of the Jaune Vif (bright Yellow)...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,
> Hope you don't mind if I ask you some questions? May I know what color is it in the picture? Is jaune means yellow? Do you have the pictures of jaune and rouge vif? I haven't seen both color and I found my self interested with those colors. Thanks.


These two are in taurillon (bull calf) leather. There is also currently a bi-colour Be in yellow and rose in smooth calf...
Hope that helps?


----------



## tweeq208

I am only interested in taurillon leather because my friend has just bought be dior in smooth calfskin and it is easy to show some scratches. Any other new colours of be dior in taurillon leather? I have seen them in black, blue, rose poudre, nude, celeste, jaune and rouge vif.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> I am only interested in taurillon leather because my friend has just bought be dior in smooth calfskin and it is easy to show some scratches. Any other new colours of be dior in taurillon leather? I have seen them in black, blue, rose poudre, nude, celeste, jaune and rouge vif.


Hi Tweeq,

There are some new Tri-colours which are in smooth calf and the stripes and guilded flowers version in satin finish calfskin, but the taurillon colours you've already listed. The smooth calf isn't as delicate as you think though....


----------



## tweeq208

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Tweeq,
> 
> There are some new Tri-colours which are in smooth calf and the stripes and guilded flowers version in satin finish calfskin, but the taurillon colours you've already listed. The smooth calf isn't as delicate as you think though....



Thank Mooshooshoo for your advice.
I am thinking about getting mini be dior in jaune and will do a reveal soon.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> Thank Mooshooshoo for your advice.
> I am thinking about getting mini be dior in jaune and will do a reveal soon.


Fabulous! Will look forward to it. The Jaune is such a lovely colour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tweeq208

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fabulous! Will look forward to it. The Jaune is such a lovely colour &#10084;&#65039;



Also, one more advice from you please? Would you vote for mini lady dior or mini be dior? I already have mini diorissimo. Thank you in advance


----------



## dlovechanel

Mooshooshoo said:


> The picture posted by Tweeq is of Rouge Vif (bright red) here's a pic of the Jaune Vif (bright Yellow)...






Mooshooshoo said:


> These two are in taurillon (bull calf) leather. There is also currently a bi-colour Be in yellow and rose in smooth calf...
> Hope that helps?



Wow,, thanks a lot Mooshooshoo &#128522;
It does help me a lot &#128522;

Do you know if be dior in red color comes in smooth leather? I like smooth leather.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Wow,, thanks a lot Mooshooshoo &#128522;
> It does help me a lot &#128522;
> 
> Do you know if be dior in red color comes in smooth leather? I like smooth leather.


You're most welcome  Sadly it's not currently available in the smooth calf version  I'm with you, I love the smooth leathers, they are so tactile &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> Also, one more advice from you please? Would you vote for mini lady dior or mini be dior? I already have mini diorissimo. Thank you in advance


Personally I would choose the Be over the lady, but both are gorgeous, versatile bags which make the transition from day bags to evening wear. I look forward to seeing which you choose &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Paris75

moments12 said:


> Pardon this follow up question since I haven't tried it yet. Are the straps long enough for a cross body?



Here is a photo to better answer your question (the strap is almost adjusted to the shorter size) :


----------



## moments12

Paris75 said:


> Here is a photo to better answer your question (the strap is almost adjusted to the shorter size) :


This is purrrrrrfect. Perfect length, perfect size... zomg, can't wait to try it in store! Thanks so much!


----------



## smudleybear

moments12 said:


> This is purrrrrrfect. Perfect length, perfect size... zomg, can't wait to try it in store! Thanks so much!


I did some mod shots of the mini be on page 14&15 if that helps.


----------



## smudleybear

Smooth fuschia with navy blue lining


----------



## smudleybear

Love how Dior done the pipping with the contrast blue


----------



## smudleybear




----------



## smudleybear

From the bottom of the flap


----------



## smudleybear

Back


----------



## smudleybear

Inside


----------



## smudleybear

Best part I love is the strap


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> Here is a photo to better answer your question (the strap is almost adjusted to the shorter size) :



So chic!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


>



This bi-colour bag is stunning! It'll be timeless even when colour-blocking is no longer in style.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Another gorgeous Dior!


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> So chic!



Thanks, I love this bag so much !


----------



## tweeq208

I love be dior bag. I have small one in navy taurillon leather and want to get another one in mini. At first, I choose jaune color but Im afraid that it is easy to be transfered color from my denim. Am I right? Could you please suggest other colors for me? Thank in advance


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tweeq208 said:


> I love be dior bag. I have small one in navy taurillon leather and want to get another one in mini. At first, I choose jaune color but Im afraid that it is easy to be transfered color from my denim. Am I right? Could you please suggest other colors for me? Thank in advance


There is always a possibility of colour transfer to any light coloured leather from jeans or other items of clothing. if you wear lots of dark denim then the yellow Be wouldn't be a good choice for you. What about the black taurillon with gorgeous Rose Indien lininig? Smudleybear posted photographs of hers earlier in this thread I believe.


----------



## tweeq208

Mooshooshoo said:


> There is always a possibility of colour transfer to any light coloured leather from jeans or other items of clothing. if you wear lots of dark denim then the yellow Be wouldn't be a good choice for you. What about the black taurillon with gorgeous Rose Indien lininig? Smudleybear posted photographs of hers earlier in this thread I believe.



Yes, I wear a lot dark denim so I prefer dark color bags. However, I already have mini diorissimo in black one with the same rose indien lining. Maybe I should wait until next season with more colors coming. Also, I end up purchasing diorama in black with ghw. But I cant resist the temptation of be dior. &#128516;


----------



## skosasih

I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!


----------



## purse_gaga

skosasih said:


> I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!




Nice! The color is so rich and elegant.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

skosasih said:


> I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!


What a fabulous haul - congratulations!


----------



## BlowingBubbles

Hi everyone, I've spent my morning ogling at everyone's beautiful BeDiors on this thread! Quick question, does rose poudre come in smooth leather? I saw fmfv1 post hers in taurillon leather and it's gorgeous! But I'm more of a smooth leather kind of girl. Am deciding between that and the yellow with pink handles! Morning well spent I'd say


----------



## averagejoe

skosasih said:


> I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!



Wow two awesome bags at once! Congratulations!


----------



## skosasih

Thank you so much


----------



## _diorling_

skosasih said:


> I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!


Very Pretty . Cant take my eyes off them. COngratulation and enjoy both your beauties


----------



## BlaCkIriS

skosasih said:


> I purchased 2 Dior bags yesterday and 1 of them is Be Dior. I got mine in Mineral Blue and it's such a sophisticated bag!


What a gorgeous colour! Love them both! COngratulation on your new babies


----------



## skosasih

Thank you so much xo


----------



## dlovechanel

Dear all member who have be dior bag. I need your opinion. I want be dior so badly. I am looking for smooth calfskin in red colour and my SA said that the one will come is in tourillon leather ( the colour is vermillion and only one that will come in my local boutique). I just saw smooth calfskin be dior black at my local boutique, it shows some creases or fine lines. It make me think if I should choose tourillon instead of smooth calfskin. I like tourillion but smooth calfskin is more elegance in my opinion. For all of you who have this bag (tourillon or smooth calfskin) , how is the bag holding up?


----------



## Bijouxlady

I have a mini in the Papaya smooth leather. It is yummy but I haven't carried her yet so I can't report on the wear part. I really hope it does wear well for the price! The papaya is an amazing shade of red btw!


----------



## smileygirl

Hello!  Does anyone have the prices in euros (paris)?

Tia


----------



## checkcheck

I tried on the Be Dior Mini in Black with gold hardware extensively yesterday. It's such a perfect size and I've been thinking about it all day. I only wear gold or similar tone metals and the hardware on the Be Dior is a great shade of gold. 

However, I don't wear much black and tend to keep my neutrals to navy, dark brown, etc. I wonder if any other shades of leather will be coming out soon with gold hardware, as right now I think black is the only one available. Any hunches? I'm new to Dior and it seems like most bags have silver HW. That said, I'm still tempted by the black bag as it really is quite cute.


----------



## averagejoe

checkcheck said:


> I tried on the Be Dior Mini in Black with gold hardware extensively yesterday. It's such a perfect size and I've been thinking about it all day. I only wear gold or similar tone metals and the hardware on the Be Dior is a great shade of gold.
> 
> However, I don't wear much black and tend to keep my neutrals to navy, dark brown, etc. I wonder if any other shades of leather will be coming out soon with gold hardware, as right now I think black is the only one available. Any hunches? I'm new to Dior and it seems like most bags have silver HW. That said, I'm still tempted by the black bag as it really is quite cute.



Sounds like your collection can use a black bag. What's nice about the black Be Dior is that the lining makes it not a traditional black bag.

The grey one comes with silver hardware.

The closest to brown with gold hardware is a divine metallic colour called Champagne (pictured below). It may be sold out already as it was part of the Resort 2015 collection, but an SA may be able to track one down for you. The inside is a beautiful soft pink.


----------



## dlovechanel

Bijouxlady said:


> I have a mini in the Papaya smooth leather. It is yummy but I haven't carried her yet so I can't report on the wear part. I really hope it does wear well for the price! The papaya is an amazing shade of red btw!



The papaya is already sold out in my local boutique. Please share with me when you have use your bag and have any experience with it. Thanks &#10084;


----------



## skosasih

I have been using my Be Dior 3 days straight and I'm loving the fact that I could expand my bag. I got mine in Medium size and it's perfect. Also I chose the grainy leather rather than the smooth one because I want to use it daily without worrying about it.


----------



## dlovechanel

skosasih said:


> I have been using my Be Dior 3 days straight and I'm loving the fact that I could expand my bag. I got mine in Medium size and it's perfect. Also I chose the grainy leather rather than the smooth one because I want to use it daily without worrying about it.



Thanks for sharing your experienced. Please post some modelling picture &#128522;


----------



## skosasih

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for sharing your experienced. Please post some modelling picture [emoji4]






Here you go. I had to take photos in the bathroom because lighting is best there. Hope it helps. Let me know if you want any more pics


----------



## Srna

OMG Averagejoe...

I am besotted with that champagne colour...Why is it only limited and if so, what is the closest nude-ish classic colour that would be easy to find? There certainly must be one, as black and powder nude are classics...!

I am planning on buying BeDior in the near future  Only light colours such as powder/neutral pink beige/champagne I have in mind, so none of the double colour shebang... Sorry 

Also, I have not decided on the size! I was in the same state of indecisiveness years ago when I was buying my beloved Lady Dior. In the end, I bought small/classic one in black colour and am very happy I did so! 
When it comes to BeDior, I am worrying that mini would be too mini and small would be too bulky, so any opinions on that would mean much to me  

Thank you in advance


----------



## dlovechanel

skosasih said:


> View attachment 2960507
> 
> Here you go. I had to take photos in the bathroom because lighting is best there. Hope it helps. Let me know if you want any more pics



Thanks for the pict &#10084;
It does helping me.


----------



## absoultelysweet

hi,
I wonder is it difficult to find bedior in europe?
It seem like some colors are difficult to find and some sold out so quick.

I've got photo from my SA and still cannot decide what size and which color to get but in my country it seem to have all colors.

Any advice on finding it in europe?
Here the photo my SA sent me colors i like


----------



## Oryx816

absoultelysweet said:


> hi,
> 
> I wonder is it difficult to find bedior in europe?
> 
> It seem like some colors are difficult to find and some sold out so quick.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got photo from my SA and still cannot decide what size and which color to get but in my country it seem to have all colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on finding it in europe?
> 
> Here the photo my SA sent me colors i like




Thank you for this beautiful photo.  I am trying to decide on a color.  So many beautiful choices!


----------



## averagejoe

skosasih said:


> View attachment 2960507
> 
> Here you go. I had to take photos in the bathroom because lighting is best there. Hope it helps. Let me know if you want any more pics



Wow! It's just...perfect!


----------



## absoultelysweet

Here more pic


----------



## absoultelysweet

More pics so many choice my SA sent me but i am going to Europe in a month. Saw in earlier post that price of bedior in germany is 3000 if it is correct it a lot cheaper than here. If anyone can help me about the price in Germany, france , italy or austria? Thanks in advance


----------



## dlovechanel

absoultelysweet said:


> More pics so many choice my SA sent me but i am going to Europe in a month. Saw in earlier post that price of bedior in germany is 3000 if it is correct it a lot cheaper than here. If anyone can help me about the price in Germany, france , italy or austria? Thanks in advance



I'm sorry I can't help you with the price, but I have question for you. Is that orange or red in third picture? TIA &#128522;


----------



## absoultelysweet

dlovechanel said:


> I'm sorry I can't help you with the price, but I have question for you. Is that orange or red in third picture? TIA &#128522;



It's an orange very beautiful &#128525;


----------



## skosasih

averagejoe said:


> Wow! It's just...perfect!



thank you so much


----------



## Jinnyjeena

Orange very beautiful. &#128149;
I owned be Dior in small size that very very my love one.my next will be mini size one.


----------



## smudleybear

absoultelysweet said:


> More pics so many choice my SA sent me but i am going to Europe in a month. Saw in earlier post that price of bedior in germany is &#8364;3000 if it is correct it a lot cheaper than here. If anyone can help me about the price in Germany, france , italy or austria? Thanks in advance


Mini is &#8364;2600 and next size up is &#8364;3100 in Paris.
My favourite is the smooth fuschia with contrast blue piping and the vermillion(orange with red undertone).


----------



## DP101

absoultelysweet said:


> Here more pic




Woaaa I love the white and the navy


----------



## absoultelysweet

smudleybear said:


> Mini is 2600 and next size up is 3100 in Paris.
> My favourite is the smooth fuschia with contrast blue piping and the vermillion(orange with red undertone).



Same as me. Thanks 
Hope they are not difficult to find these 2 colors in europe. ^^


----------



## smudleybear

absoultelysweet said:


> Same as me. Thanks
> Hope they are not difficult to find these 2 colors in europe. ^^


It shouldnt be difficult in Paris.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

absoultelysweet said:


> More pics so many choice my SA sent me but i am going to Europe in a month. Saw in earlier post that price of bedior in germany is 3000 if it is correct it a lot cheaper than here. If anyone can help me about the price in Germany, france , italy or austria? Thanks in advance


Love the pink one wow


----------



## Jinnyjeena

Anyone know the price of be dior bi color?
Is it more expensive than normal ?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Jinnyjeena said:


> Anyone know the price of be dior bi color?
> Is it more expensive than normal ?


Bi-colour (where the interior is different colour to exterior) is the normal Be. The tri-colours and special finishes are more expensive.


----------



## absoultelysweet

smudleybear said:


> It shouldnt be difficult in Paris.



Thanks. Unfortunately, i'm going to paris.


----------



## absoultelysweet

Jinnyjeena said:


> Anyone know the price of be dior bi color?
> Is it more expensive than normal ?



As i remember my friend just sent me pic she said bi-color is about 500 more expensive than 1 color


----------



## Gelyne

Wow totally love the White. Any one owns one? and have pictures of it?


----------



## smudleybear

Fuschia Taurillon with navy lining GHW mini be.


----------



## absoultelysweet

Gelyne said:


> Wow totally love the White. Any one owns one? and have pictures of it?


Don't know if this help my SA sent me this ^^


----------



## absoultelysweet

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia Taurillon with navy lining GHW mini be.



Love it!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Gelyne

absoultelysweet said:


> Don't know if this help my SA sent me this ^^


Yes 
Makes me wants to get one


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia Taurillon with navy lining GHW mini be.



W O W!


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> Fuschia Taurillon with navy lining GHW mini be.




Thanks for sharing! Does this have the contrasting navy piping like in the smooth leather version?


----------



## Jinnyjeena

I saw lemon lime color with baby pink handle ib Dior website. I am not sure it's called bi or tri color. But i really love the contrast of thecolor.
Fushia with navy lining also stunning too.


----------



## Passau

Thank you for sharing your pics and information on the Be Dior!  I'm totally in love with this new Dior!  Does anyone have a picture of the color celeste?  Is it the turquoise or is  it different color?  TIA


----------



## averagejoe

Passau said:


> Thank you for sharing your pics and information on the Be Dior!  I'm totally in love with this new Dior!  Does anyone have a picture of the color celeste?  Is it the turquoise or is  it different color?  TIA



Celeste is the very pale blue on the back of this Be Dior bag


----------



## SQ23

Hello, I'm new to this forum so not sure if this post will work as I have restrictions on my account but really hoping to get feedback on my purchase of this Be Dior bag from the boutique and if you would accept the bag with the lettering as it's shown in the picture?
It appears quite cracked.  The lettering on my other Dior bags don't have this cracking, so not sure this should be acceptable?  Understanding though that it is hand stamped so can never be "perfect".  Thank you kindly in advance for your input!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

purse_gaga said:


> Thanks for sharing! Does this have the contrasting navy piping like in the smooth leather version?


No, no piping at the seams


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SQ23 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum so not sure if this post will work as I have restrictions on my account but really hoping to get feedback on my purchase of this Be Dior bag from the boutique and if you would accept the bag with the lettering as it's shown in the picture?
> It appears quite cracked.  The lettering on my other Dior bags don't have this cracking, so not sure this should be acceptable?  Understanding though that it is hand stamped so can never be "perfect".  Thank you kindly in advance for your input!


Hello SQ23,
Welcome to the forum 
Whilst this wouldn't bother me in the slightest, if you don't feel happy with your purchase contact the boutique and ask them to arrange a replacement. You should feel completely thrilled with your latest Dior.


----------



## SQ23

Thank you so very much for your reply Mooshooshoo, I greatly value your opinion on this!  My SA is trying to find another one but has indicated that this Be Dior mini in Celeste Blue is sold out everywhere so I may have to keep this one if I really want this bag.  My worry was that this imperfection might make the bag look "fake" but have you had any experience with the color on the lettering coming off over time anyways?  If that was the case, then it might not matter that it looks this way now if it would happen eventually.  Thank you again so much!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so very much for your reply Mooshooshoo, I greatly value your opinion on this!  My SA is trying to find another one but has indicated that this Be Dior mini in Celeste Blue is sold out everywhere so I may have to keep this one if I really want this bag.  My worry was that this imperfection might make the bag look "fake" but have you had any experience with the color on the lettering coming off over time anyways?  If that was the case, then it might not matter that it looks this way now if it would happen eventually.  Thank you again so much!


You're most welcome  Because the foil is heat stamped on by hand, it will over time develop cracks and may flake, however there are a great many indicators which an authenticator will look at to ascertain whether a bag is genuine, plus as an expert in Dior they would already know about this issue. 
If your only concern is this, I really would put it out of your mind and thoroughly enjoy your gorgeous new bag. 
I hope you'll treat us to a reveal thread, as I don't think we've had one of the Celeste Be &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SQ23

Thank you so much Mooshooshoo!  This is wonderful advice and perspective.  Here are a couple photos of my new Celeste Be


----------



## Miyuki2

WOW! Love your Celeste Be Dior!


----------



## Yoshi1296

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much Mooshooshoo!  This is wonderful advice and perspective.  Here are a couple photos of my new Celeste Be




Your Be Dior is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## SQ23

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much Mooshooshoo!  This is wonderful advice and perspective.  Here are a couple photos of my new Celeste Be


Just lush &#10084;&#65039; Love the contrast with the fuchsia


----------



## crazy8baglady

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much Mooshooshoo!  This is wonderful advice and perspective.  Here are a couple photos of my new Celeste Be




HELLO gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much Mooshooshoo!  This is wonderful advice and perspective.  Here are a couple photos of my new Celeste Be



Wow! The colour of the lining is a beautiful surprise!


----------



## michiyosukie

That's the 27cm small size with gold hardware? I keep finding this style but unable to find online...


----------



## michiyosukie

smudleybear said:


> Beautiful black tourillon leather




This is 27cm like the small size right?


----------



## tinatuazon

Anyone know what is the latest color for Be Dior? Is it available fushia color?


----------



## emnsee

I'm new to Dior and love the Celeste Be bag. Anyone know if it will go on sale?


----------



## smudleybear

emnsee said:


> I'm new to Dior and love the Celeste Be bag. Anyone know if it will go on sale?


Unfortunately it won't go on sale.


----------



## smudleybear

tinatuazon said:


> Anyone know what is the latest color for Be Dior? Is it available fushia color?


Yes it's called Frais with tangerine lining. Check out previous pages, I've posted lost of pics.


----------



## smudleybear

Cracked effect


----------



## smudleybear

Behind


----------



## smudleybear

Strap


----------



## smudleybear

Plum Bedior


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> Cracked effect



Wow.. do you know the name of this colour?


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> Plum Bedior



Is this red or burgundy? Do you know  the name of this colour?


----------



## smudleybear

Back


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Is this red or burgundy? Do you know  the name of this colour?


Plum


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Wow.. do you know the name of this colour?


If not mistaken rose poudre but I might be wrong


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> Plum






smudleybear said:


> If not mistaken rose poudre but I might be wrong



Thanks &#10084;


----------



## libertygirl

I saw a woman on the street with this style the other day and it was so gorgeous. Completely elegant and chic - love!


----------



## kimkimmy

Hi everyone, I've been eyeing the Be Dior in the Rose Poudre color, but it is not available in the mini size in Canada (the SA told me it was available in the mini version a while back, but they have not seen it come back in a long time). However, I see it on the official website in this exact color and the Mini version. I'm planning to go to Europe in September and was wondering if the color will still be available by then? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SQ23

kimkimmy said:


> Hi everyone, I've been eyeing the Be Dior in the Rose Poudre color, but it is not available in the mini size in Canada (the SA told me it was available in the mini version a while back, but they have not seen it come back in a long time). However, I see it on the official website in this exact color and the Mini version. I'm planning to go to Europe in September and was wondering if the color will still be available by then? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


Hi kimkimmy, a SA in Toronto or Vancouver should be able to order you the mini size from Paris, it seems to me that if it was allocated to the Canadian concession stores at one point, they should be able to get it again.  Good luck, its such a beautiful bag!


----------



## kimkimmy

SQ23 said:


> Hi kimkimmy, a SA in Toronto or Vancouver should be able to order you the mini size from Paris, it seems to me that if it was allocated to the Canadian concession stores at one point, they should be able to get it again.  Good luck, its such a beautiful bag!




Hi SQ23, thanks for the quick reply! Do you know how long these seasonal colours usually last before they change them? Just trying to see if I should buy in Canada or when I go to Europe in September. Thanks!!


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> Cracked effect




Lovely! Thank you for taking the time to share these photos. Is this the small?


----------



## 19andobsessed

lilyzhang0725 said:


> A couple more!



Buying one very soon! How did you find its wear? I have a feeling it slouches really quickly... Could it be used as a day bag? Does it fit much? What colours would you recommend?
Love your collection!


----------



## SQ23

kimkimmy said:


> Hi SQ23, thanks for the quick reply! Do you know how long these seasonal colours usually last before they change them? Just trying to see if I should buy in Canada or when I go to Europe in September. Thanks!!


Hi kimkimmy, I asked my SA and he said that the Rose Poudre is not seasonal and part of their core colours that they always carry.  So after learning that I guess it's really a matter of when you want to get it and which price would be better, might be cheaper in Europe with the VAT refund?  But then I have also heard that Canadian customs can really ding you on duties when you bring back designer bags.


----------



## littleclouds

Should I or should I not? I'm so in love with the blue!!! [emoji7] is this medium or small size ? Looks like small to me but my shopper said its medium..can anyone help to identify pls?


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3019768
> View attachment 3019770
> View attachment 3019771
> 
> Should I or should I not? I'm so in love with the blue!!! [emoji7] is this medium or small size ? Looks like small to me but my shopper said its medium..can anyone help to identify pls?



You should if you like the model and the colour. I do want to have it but still waiting for red colour. I'm sorry to ask, is that red or burgundy?


----------



## littleclouds

dlovechanel said:


> You should if you like the model and the colour. I do want to have it but still waiting for red colour. I'm sorry to ask, is that red or burgundy?




I'm in love with the color but doubting the size. Can you tell if this is small or medium ? Sorry not sure what color is the other be Dior


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> I'm in love with the color but doubting the size. Can you tell if this is small or medium ? Sorry not sure what color is the other be Dior


This is a small size but can be called as medium too. It's one size up the mini one.


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> You should if you like the model and the colour. I do want to have it but still waiting for red colour. I'm sorry to ask, is that red or burgundy?


This is a true red called Rouge , not burgundy.


----------



## smudleybear

Rouge Taurillon small/medium Bedior with champagne gold hardware.


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> This is a small size but can be called as medium too. It's one size up the mini one.




Ahh ic...thanks for clarifying [emoji38] @smudleybear


----------



## littleclouds

Do you know if that blue comes in pebbled leather and what's the price in Europe ?


----------



## Havanese 28

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3019768
> View attachment 3019770
> View attachment 3019771
> 
> Should I or should I not? I'm so in love with the blue!!! [emoji7] is this medium or small size ? Looks like small to me but my shopper said its medium..can anyone help to identify pls?


Those are so gorgeous!  I'm really in awe of the red.  It's a beautiful shade and I love the gold hardware.  Such a lovely combo!  The blue is quite special too!  They look like they are both Mediums to me.


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> I'm in love with the color but doubting the size. Can you tell if this is small or medium ? Sorry not sure what color is the other be Dior



Those in the pictures are medium.

Be dior has 3 sizes. Mini, medium (some called it small, some called it medium), and large.


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Do you know if that blue comes in pebbled leather and what's the price in Europe ?


This shade of blue only comes in smooth. &#8364;3300 for small/medium size.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> You should if you like the model and the colour. I do want to have it but still waiting for red colour. I'm sorry to ask, is that red or burgundy?


The red is not showing well in the SA's photograph at all. In reality it is much more vibrant...


----------



## dlovechanel

Mooshooshoo said:


> The red is not showing well in the SA's photograph at all. In reality it is much more vibrant...



Thanks for the pict Mooshooshoo &#128522;

Have you seen it in real life? Is it true red or has orange undertone? I'm looking for true red be dior that doesn't has orange undertone but bright red, not dark red.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for the pict Mooshooshoo &#128522;
> 
> Have you seen it in real life? Is it true red or has orange undertone? I'm looking for true red be dior that doesn't has orange undertone but bright red, not dark red.


This is my bag. It is a true red with neither blue nor orange tones.


----------



## dlovechanel

Mooshooshoo said:


> This is my bag. It is a true red with neither blue nor orange tones.



It's a beautiful red from the pict that you post. What size did you get? 

Modelling pict please &#128522;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> It's a beautiful red from the pict that you post. What size did you get?
> 
> Modelling pict please &#128522;


Thank you  
This is the small (sometimes called medium, it is the middle sized one)


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for the pict Mooshooshoo &#128522;
> 
> Have you seen it in real life? Is it true red or has orange undertone? I'm looking for true red be dior that doesn't has orange undertone but bright red, not dark red.


It's definitely a very true true red.


----------



## littleclouds

I know this is a Be Dior thread but just want to get your vote on which to get...the Be Dior in blue or a Diorama metallic silver ? I already own a Chanel
Boy in black which is something similar to Diorama...but Dior bag colors are just so breathtaking. So irresistible!


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> I know this is a Be Dior thread but just want to get your vote on which to get...the Be Dior in blue or a Diorama metallic silver ? I already own a Chanel
> Boy in black which is something similar to Diorama...but Dior bag colors are just so breathtaking. So irresistible!


Bedior.


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> I know this is a Be Dior thread but just want to get your vote on which to get...the Be Dior in blue or a Diorama metallic silver ? I already own a Chanel
> Boy in black which is something similar to Diorama...but Dior bag colors are just so breathtaking. So irresistible!



Be dior. I like be dior more than diorama. Like you said, diorama looks like boy and you already have that. Why don't you choose something different. You can wear be dior in many ways.


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> It's definitely a very true true red.



Have you seen it irl too? So bad that the boutique in my country doesn't has that colour yet.


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Have you seen it irl too? So bad that the boutique in my country doesn't has that colour yet.


I've seen it and tried it almost 10 times, really thinking of getting it.


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> I know this is a Be Dior thread but just want to get your vote on which to get...the Be Dior in blue or a Diorama metallic silver ? I already own a Chanel
> Boy in black which is something similar to Diorama...but Dior bag colors are just so breathtaking. So irresistible!



I vote for the Be Dior too. While the silver Diorama is my favourite Diorama bag, it's no match for a Be Dior bag. Everything from the way the leather edges have been sanded and painted with resin, to the very subtle curves of the bag make it irresistible.


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> I've seen it and tried it almost 10 times, really thinking of getting it.



Do you know if it comes in mini size?


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Do you know if it comes in mini size?


Yes it does.


----------



## averagejoe

I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:


----------



## nycmamaofone

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:




Argh...is nothing sacred to this man?!!


----------



## 19andobsessed

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:




Ugh! I hate MK


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:


Omg.....let's wait until he copies the Lady Dior.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:




Wait long enough and he will be out of business.  I heard on business news that MK has lost 50% of its value over the last year.  You cannot build a business simply on copying others.  Creativity and Innovation are needed as well.


----------



## averagejoe

CaribeanQueen said:


> Wait long enough and he will be out of business.  I heard on business news that MK has lost 50% of its value over the last year.  You cannot build a business simply on copying others.  Creativity and Innovation are needed as well.



I totally agree! Although part of the drop in value is due to the fact that the brand is too visible (and lost exclusivity), I hope that it's also because people realize that the brand has been making money off plagiarism. 

Brands copy each other from time to time, but with Michael Kors, ALL of their popular styles are copies of other brands.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I totally agree! Although part of the drop in value is due to the fact that the brand is too visible (and lost exclusivity), I hope that it's also because people realize that the brand has been making money off plagiarism.
> 
> 
> 
> Brands copy each other from time to time, but with Michael Kors, ALL of their popular styles are copies of other brands.




The other problem with the brand is that they are cannibalizing on his own business by having too many diffusion line is taking the business from his 'top tier' range (ie bags for around $100 at an outlet versus a bag around $1000 at a boutique) so no one will want to pay the prices for the brand.  

Also the lust worthy quality is gone when everyone is toting around the same style.


----------



## littleclouds

CaribeanQueen said:


> Wait long enough and he will be out of business.  I heard on business news that MK has lost 50% of its value over the last year.  You cannot build a business simply on copying others.  Creativity and Innovation are needed as well.




One day MK is going to be like GUESS brand.


----------



## JennyHa

Hi guys, anyone of you tried on Mini size ?


----------



## dlovechanel

JennyHa said:


> Hi guys, anyone of you tried on Mini size ?



I have tried and I love it &#10084;

It isn't heavy, it's cute and can hold many stuff. Mini size can be used for formal too.


----------



## crazy8baglady

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:




BARF [emoji20]


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:



Its something between saint laurent moujik and be dior. Too sad to see this.


----------



## snowbubble

littleclouds said:


> One day MK is going to be like GUESS brand.




Lol aren't they already? IMO


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> The other problem with the brand is that they are cannibalizing on his own business by having too many diffusion line is taking the business from his 'top tier' range (ie bags for around $100 at an outlet versus a bag around $1000 at a boutique) so no one will want to pay the prices for the brand.
> 
> Also the lust worthy quality is gone when everyone is toting around the same style.



I totally agree! Why would anyone buy their $1000+ line now with the same logo? Michael Kors tries to hide the fact that their cheaper line is supposed to be Michael by Michael Kors, not Michael Kors. They're paying for this confusion now. At least Marc Jacobs has successfully kept itself separate from its cheaper Marc by Marc Jacobs line.


----------



## loveithateit

averagejoe said:


> I totally agree! Why would anyone buy their $1000+ line now with the same logo? Michael Kors tries to hide the fact that their cheaper line is supposed to be Michael by Michael Kors, not Michael Kors. They're paying for this confusion now. At least Marc Jacobs has successfully kept itself separate from its cheaper Marc by Marc Jacobs line.




I don't understand how he can get away w copying the styles of so many brands.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Anyone knows the price for mini be dior in paris? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

loveithateit said:


> I don't understand how he can get away w copying the styles of so many brands.



I think that it's because people keep buying those designs. People who can't necessarily afford a Celine Luggage can get a similar style from Michael Kors for 10x less. I don't mind people making inspired bags, but I do mind a company that claims to be designer not coming up with anything really original.

And I think part of it is that Michael Kors is being so hypocritical to his persona on Project Runway where he criticizes the contestants for copying other designers. He does it himself. Even if not directly himself, he allows his name to be placed on look-a-like designs.


----------



## absoultelysweet

I am on my road trip in europe just went to munich twice to get bedior unfortunately there is only black color. I thought dior is easier to get than chanel now i am kind of hopeless. There is not so many dior shop like LV. We will drive around 2 weeks more hope to get at least 1 bedior. Does anyone know the price of bedior in swiss? TIA


----------



## absoultelysweet

Oh. I look for a red/orange/ and navy in small size. &#128512;


----------



## lililvluv

Hello Ladies! Anyone visit the Paris boutique recently? I've emailed Dior customer service to ask for their medium Be Dior colors and their reply was

"The Be Dior bag in Taurillon -bullcalf- leather is available in Paris in 3 different colours ;
Rose poudre, Black or Mineral blue."

I was hoping for other colors, not interested in Black, and although Rose Poudre is such an elegant color, I'm afraid it would get dirty over time. Mineral blue doesn't make my heart skip a beat in the medium, but I think it's adorable in the small Be Dior. 
Maybe red/rouge/bordeaux ?
Any intel for medium Be Dior colors??

My brother will be visiting Paris next week and he will bring me back a BeDior as a souvenir!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lililvluv said:


> Hello Ladies! Anyone visit the Paris boutique recently? I've emailed Dior customer service to ask for their medium Be Dior colors and their reply was
> 
> "The Be Dior bag in Taurillon -bullcalf- leather is available in Paris in 3 different colours ;
> Rose poudre, Black or Mineral blue."
> 
> I was hoping for other colors, not interested in Black, and although Rose Poudre is such an elegant color, I'm afraid it would get dirty over time. Mineral blue doesn't make my heart skip a beat in the medium, but I think it's adorable in the small Be Dior.
> Maybe red/rouge/bordeaux ?
> Any intel for medium Be Dior colors??
> 
> My brother will be visiting Paris next week and he will bring me back a BeDior as a souvenir!!!


Hard to say what will be in stock by then, but these are some of the colours currently available...

http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/maroquinerie/be-dior


----------



## SQ23

Is the magnetic clasp on the Be Dior bag supposed to close and latch automatically?  or do you need to push the bottom pin/button on the bottom of the circle (that you use to open the latch) in to make it fully latch?  Mine doesn't latch automatically, the magnet will keep it closed unless I have lots of items in the bag then it won't latch and the top flap will lift up and I have to either push the latch in really hard or press the bottom "pin" to make it close.  Is this normal?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

SQ23 said:


> Is the magnetic clasp on the Be Dior bag supposed to close and latch automatically?  or do you need to push the bottom pin/button on the bottom of the circle (that you use to open the latch) in to make it fully latch?  Mine doesn't latch automatically, the magnet will keep it closed unless I have lots of items in the bag then it won't latch and the top flap will lift up and I have to either push the latch in really hard or press the bottom "pin" to make it close.  Is this normal?  Thanks in advance!


The lock is designed to work with the button at the bottom, so no it shouldn't open or close without you pressing the button in


----------



## SQ23

Mooshooshoo said:


> The lock is designed to work with the button at the bottom, so no it shouldn't open or close without you pressing the button in


Thank you so very much Mooshooshoo!  You are a wealth of Dior knowledge!


----------



## tweeq208

Just wondering if it has ever come in mini size in this color.
Totally obsessed [emoji7]


----------



## smudleybear

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3042903
> 
> 
> Just wondering if it has ever come in mini size in this color.
> Totally obsessed [emoji7]


Nice!


----------



## littleclouds

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3042903
> 
> 
> Just wondering if it has ever come in mini size in this color.
> Totally obsessed [emoji7]




Over blue! This is a very nice color trust me [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## miumiuaddict27

tweeq208 said:


> View attachment 3042903
> 
> 
> Just wondering if it has ever come in mini size in this color.
> Totally obsessed [emoji7]




Can I know what s d name of the beige colour bag in the photo? Thanks


----------



## Mooshooshoo

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Can I know what s d name of the beige colour bag in the photo? Thanks


Looks like a Miss Dior large Promenade pouch in nude patent calfskin....

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...r-large-pouch-in-nude-patent-calfskin-6-18663


----------



## dlovechanel

Dear lovely members who have be dior in mini size. Could you please share modeling picture of your bag? I tried to google it but can't find it. 

Thanks &#10084;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Dear lovely members who have be dior in mini size. Could you please share modeling picture of your bag? I tried to google it but can't find it.
> 
> Thanks &#10084;


Look at posts #208-212 posted by Smudleybear - lots of modelling pics 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/be-dior-874675-15.html


----------



## cappys

averagejoe said:


> Celeste is the very pale blue on the back of this Be Dior bag


This is a gorgeous bag which I am luck enough to own. It is not an everyday bad as the foiled painting can chip. I do use it when I go to a show or have dinner so it is getting used but not like my other Be Dior bags. I am addicted to them and now am lemming the fuss his with Navy Blue...wow!


----------



## luphia

Just went to Harrods & Sloane Street yesterday, I was looking for a bi-colour or tri-colour Be Dior in Mini size (20cm) and smooth leather but they didnt have any...

here is the stock that they have:

Tri-Colour (Smooth leather): 
Navy with silver handle and black logo, in small/medium (27cm) and large (31cm)
Burgundy with red handle and pink logo, in small/medium

For mini size (20cm) they only have single colour (smooth leather)
Black, pale blue (like a pale tiffany blue), pale lavender, fuschia pink
both the pale blue and pale lavender look extremely easy to mark, actually the pale blue one when it came out it already had a small faint black mark on it...

continue looking for the smooth leather mini in tri-colour/bi-colour desperately!


----------



## littleclouds

Nice tri color mini Be Dior [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047188
> 
> 
> Nice tri color mini Be Dior [emoji173]&#65039;


OMG, this is so gorgeous! 

Do you know what size this is (mini or small/medium) and could I also where you saw this?

Thanks so much! I'm desperately looking for a tri-colour in mini size (20cm)


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> OMG, this is so gorgeous!
> 
> Do you know what size this is (mini or small/medium) and could I also where you saw this?
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm desperately looking for a tri-colour in mini size (20cm)




It's a mini. Someone posted this picture online so I'm just sharing it as it's too gorgeous [emoji171] I think this is from the latest collection as it is featured on Dior webpage. Perhaps you could call your nearest Dior boutique to check with the SA on the availability.


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> It's a mini. Someone posted this picture online so I'm just sharing it as it's too gorgeous [emoji171] I think this is from the latest collection as it is featured on Dior webpage. Perhaps you could call your nearest Dior boutique to check with the SA on the availability.


thanks 

I checked with two boutiques yesterday but is getting mixed messages, one says they were sold out (already!), the other one hasn't seen them yet... very strange I will try the customer service at Dior.com instead.


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> thanks
> 
> I checked with two boutiques yesterday but is getting mixed messages, one says they were sold out (already!), the other one hasn't seen them yet... very strange I will try the customer service at Dior.com instead.




Yes it gets sold out very fast. It was sold out in my local boutique as well. Here are some other new arrivals for Be Dior.


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> Yes it gets sold out very fast. It was sold out in my local boutique as well. Here are some other new arrivals for Be Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047843
> View attachment 3047844
> View attachment 3047845




I see, it's so popular they should make more lol 

This bi colour lilac with purple handle is lovely as well! Looks like a mini size as well?


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> I see, it's so popular they should make more lol
> 
> This bi colour lilac with purple handle is lovely as well! Looks like a mini size as well?




It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
First pic- mini
Second pic - small/med

ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]


----------



## ak3

littleclouds said:


> It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
> First pic- mini
> Second pic - small/med
> 
> ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049746
> View attachment 3049747



Hello, I love the mini! Do you know how much they are?


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
> First pic- mini
> Second pic - small/med
> 
> ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049746
> View attachment 3049747



These are so pretty!


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
> First pic- mini
> Second pic - small/med
> 
> ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049746
> View attachment 3049747




So cute! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## MsHermesAU

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3047188
> 
> 
> Nice tri color mini Be Dior [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh I saw this lilac mini at my store last night! Soooo cute! Love the silver handle


----------



## littleclouds

ak3 said:


> Hello, I love the mini! Do you know how much they are?




In my country its RM13000 for the mini and RM15500 for the small/med. 

Price is the same regardless it's one color, bi-color or tri-color. 

Now I'm so tempted to get something in bi/tri color [emoji4]


----------



## littleclouds

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh I saw this lilac mini at my store last night! Soooo cute! Love the silver handle




It's sold out in my country. I love the silver handle too but I'm afraid the leather may wrinkle after some time [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## littleclouds

If anyone see any nice bi color or tri color Be Dior...share some pics please [emoji1]


----------



## MsHermesAU

littleclouds said:


> It's sold out in my country. I love the silver handle too but I'm afraid the leather may wrinkle after some time [emoji5]&#65039;



Really? In my opinion I don't think it would wrinkle easily.. the be dior handle is a fixed shape, as opposed to say the leather part of the diorama strap which bends etc. The diorama one would definitely wrinkle from all the movement. The be dior handle would probably show scratches quite easily, but I don't really see how it would wrinkle because there's no movement in the shape


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
> First pic- mini
> Second pic - small/med
> 
> ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049746
> View attachment 3049747



Hi.. do you know the color name of this pink be dior?

Thanks.


----------



## luphia

At Selfridges, the navy tri colour is the new micro size, price is GBP 2000. Sales tells me they have the navy tri colour in small/medium and large but the don't make it in the mini size  

They also have the pink with plum four corners on the website, micro size only.


----------



## lililvluv

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. do you know the color name of this pink be dior?
> 
> Thanks.


Rose Delight M17P
Interior is Purple,


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> View attachment 3050508
> 
> 
> At Selfridges, the navy tri colour is the new micro size, price is GBP 2000. Sales tells me they have the navy tri colour in small/medium and large but the don't make it in the mini size
> 
> They also have the pink with plum four corners on the website, micro size only.




Thanks for sharing luphia! 
Is that a vermilion red ?


----------



## averagejoe

luphia said:


> View attachment 3050508
> 
> 
> At Selfridges, the navy tri colour is the new micro size, price is GBP 2000. Sales tells me they have the navy tri colour in small/medium and large but the don't make it in the mini size
> 
> They also have the pink with plum four corners on the website, micro size only.



The micro one is adorable!


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> Thanks for sharing luphia!
> Is that a vermilion red ?




Not quite a Celine vermilion red but def on the brighter side


----------



## luphia

Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend) 

Blue one is still available. 

Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini


----------



## luphia

Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier


----------



## averagejoe

luphia said:


> Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> View attachment 3051235



Your bag is so pretty and adorable! I really love this colour combination. Congratulations!


----------



## lililvluv

luphia said:


> View attachment 3051134
> 
> View attachment 3051136
> 
> View attachment 3051137
> 
> 
> Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend)
> 
> Blue one is still available.
> 
> Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini




Cute bag! Love the color combination!


Question!
Is that a purple medium Be Dior I spot in the back?? Taurillon leather? Any info on that bag? Does it come in small as well?


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> View attachment 3051134
> 
> View attachment 3051136
> 
> View attachment 3051137
> 
> 
> Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend)
> 
> Blue one is still available.
> 
> Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini




Oh my! The lilac one still catches my eye. 
So which did you get? Can't wait for your reveal! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> View attachment 3051235




Wow! Looks perfect on you! Congrats!


----------



## luphia

averagejoe said:


> Your bag is so pretty and adorable! I really love this colour combination. Congratulations!




Thanks, I'm so happy I found the lilac one, it's even more stunning in real life



lililvluv said:


> Cute bag! Love the color combination!
> 
> 
> Question!
> Is that a purple medium Be Dior I spot in the back?? Taurillon leather? Any info on that bag? Does it come in small as well?




It is! Deep purple in the non-smooth leather, logo is covered in same purple, it's in the small/medium size here, £2700, not sure if it comes in mini size though as I didn't see one on the shop floor but maybe it's at the back.


----------



## luphia

littleclouds said:


> Wow! Looks perfect on you! Congrats!



Special thanks to you as the photo you shared really helped me making my decision  I'll upload more inside photos later hoping it will help others here as well


----------



## loveithateit

luphia said:


> Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> View attachment 3051235




What. Beautiful color combo!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Congratulations Luphia, gorgeous colour combination


----------



## Mondrianum

Hi ladies, I've just purchased be Dior and it seems that the magnet on my bag is not very strong at all (I've taken the plastics off). Is it a common problem? Will it get worse over the time? Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## littleclouds

Should I get it before the price increase??
Heard from my SA Dior increasing price worldwide on 7th July!


----------



## smudleybear

Mondrianum said:


> Hi ladies, I've just purchased be Dior and it seems that the magnet on my bag is not very strong at all (I've taken the plastics off). Is it a common problem? Will it get worse over the time? Thanks for your inputs.


The magnet on my mini is secure. The medium size needs a bit more work.


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054915
> 
> View attachment 3054916
> 
> 
> Should I get it before the price increase??
> Heard from my SA Dior increasing price worldwide on 7th July!


I'm safe from the price increase. Until my bedior is sorted out, no more Dior for me. Thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## Mondrianum

smudleybear said:


> The magnet on my mini is secure. The medium size needs a bit more work.




I've purchased the medium one. That's why I'm concerned.


----------



## smudleybear

Mondrianum said:


> I've purchased the medium one. That's why I'm concerned.


Because the medium has a bigger surface, you need to put something inside the front pocket to support the lock to stick out so it can clasp easier.


----------



## Mondrianum

smudleybear said:


> Because the medium has a bigger surface, you need to put something inside the front pocket to support the lock to stick out so it can clasp easier.




Thanks for your advice. I thought the bag is stuffed with tissue should be enough for it to close easily. I will try putting something in the front pocket tonight.


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054915
> 
> View attachment 3054916
> 
> 
> Should I get it before the price increase??
> Heard from my SA Dior increasing price worldwide on 7th July!



This is ADORABLE! Get it before the increase! You'll be happy you did. 

The leather-wrapped charms add such a nice touch. Plus you won't have to worry about the charms getting scratched!


----------



## dlovechanel

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054915
> 
> View attachment 3054916
> 
> 
> Should I get it before the price increase??
> Heard from my SA Dior increasing price worldwide on 7th July!



If you like the design and the colour,, then get it!!! It's beautiful colour (actually I haven't seen it irl, just from pict, but it is beautiful from the pict).

But if you don't like the colour, don't buy it.


----------



## Passau

littleclouds said:


> Over blue! This is a very nice color trust me [emoji106]&#127995;


I have this Be Dior in medium in this amazing shade of blue and I love it!! I wear it with all black clothing and it really pops!!


----------



## littleclouds

Got this today...but somehow or rather I feel it doesn't suit me. What should I do? Sigh. Should I keep it?


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3056969
> View attachment 3056971
> 
> 
> Got this today...but somehow or rather I feel it doesn't suit me. What should I do? Sigh. Should I keep it?



It's gorgeous! I think it suits you. Your collection needs a Be Dior 

If you're having doubts about the colour, then you can consider one of the beautiful lavenders/violets that have been released this season (the tricolour ones).


----------



## littleclouds

averagejoe said:


> It's gorgeous! I think it suits you. Your collection needs a Be Dior
> 
> 
> 
> If you're having doubts about the colour, then you can consider one of the beautiful lavenders/violets that have been released this season (the tricolour ones).




By any chance you have pictures of the lavender/violet Be Dior that you mentioned?


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3056969
> View attachment 3056971
> 
> 
> Got this today...but somehow or rather I feel it doesn't suit me. What should I do? Sigh. Should I keep it?


Vermillion is a very powerful colour.


----------



## littleclouds

luphia said:


> I see, it's so popular they should make more lol
> 
> This bi colour lilac with purple handle is lovely as well! Looks like a mini size as well?




It's available in both mini and small/medium size. Here are some pictures.
First pic- mini
Second pic - small/med

ATTACH]3049745[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3049746
View attachment 3049747


----------



## luphia

View attachment 3051134

View attachment 3051136

View attachment 3051137


Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend) 

Blue one is still available. 

Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini


----------



## luphia

Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
View attachment 3051234

View attachment 3051235


----------



## averagejoe

luphia said:


> Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> View attachment 3051235





luphia said:


> View attachment 3051134
> 
> View attachment 3051136
> 
> View attachment 3051137
> 
> 
> Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend)
> 
> Blue one is still available.
> 
> Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini





luphia said:


> View attachment 3051134
> 
> View attachment 3051136
> 
> View attachment 3051137
> 
> 
> Two mini tri-colour at Selfridges London today, the lilac one arrived today (3arrived, 1sold during the day, 1was on hold and I bought the last one, will take more photos this weekend)
> 
> Blue one is still available.
> 
> Price is £2450 for the tri-colour mini





littleclouds said:


> By any chance you have pictures of the lavender/violet Be Dior that you mentioned?



Check out the posts that I have quoted above. These purple Be Dior's are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pursemate

Here is my Pleated Leather Maxi .....


----------



## pursemate

pursemate said:


> Here is my Pleated Leather Maxi .....



Another...


----------



## pursemate

​


pursemate said:


> Another...



Another...


----------



## averagejoe

pursemate said:


> Here is my Pleated Leather Maxi .....



Congratulations!!! Is this the largest size for the Be Dior?

The black looks so intense!


----------



## pursemate

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! Is this the largest size for the Be Dior?
> 
> The black looks so intense!


 

Thanks!  Yes I think this is the largest.  It's called "Maxi". It's bigger than a large.


----------



## averagejoe

pursemate said:


> Thanks!  Yes I think this is the largest.  It's called "Maxi". It's bigger than a large.



Are the rivets below the handles chain-rivet-shaped or oval-shaped? They were chain-rivet shaped on the runway versions, which make them different from the other Be Dior bags.


----------



## pursemate

averagejoe said:


> Are the rivets below the handles chain-rivet-shaped or oval-shaped? They were chain-rivet shaped on the runway versions, which make them different from the other Be Dior bags.



I'm not sure of what you are describing, so I took a picture.  I hope you can tell from this...


----------



## averagejoe

pursemate said:


> I'm not sure of what you are describing, so I took a picture.  I hope you can tell from this...



Thanks a million!

The runway version featured different rivets (see picture below). I thought that they would make the production model this way, too, but I guess they changed it to the original Be Dior links.


----------



## pursemate

averagejoe said:


> Thanks a million!
> 
> The runway version featured different rivets (see picture below). I thought that they would make the production model this way, too, but I guess they changed it to the original Be Dior links.



Oh, I see the difference now!  The runway version also appears to be more "pleated" than mine.


----------



## luphia

Finally took my mini out today, she fits quite a lot of things, I put in wallet, key pouch, small umbrella, lipstick, hand cream and there's still room (phone and other small things), I didn't even use the "inner layer". 

!


----------



## averagejoe

luphia said:


> Finally took my mini out today, she fits quite a lot of things, I put in wallet, key pouch, small umbrella, lipstick, hand cream and there's still room (phone and other small things), I didn't even use the "inner layer".
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061486
> 
> View attachment 3061487
> 
> View attachment 3061490



It _does _fit a lot for a small bag! It even holds a small umbrella without expanding the sides of the bag. That's impressive.


----------



## averagejoe

pursemate said:


> Oh, I see the difference now!  The runway version also appears to be more "pleated" than mine.



It could also be that the lights on the runway are designed to accentuate these details, just like how diamonds sparkle a lot more in jewelry stores than in real life.


----------



## pursemate

averagejoe said:


> It could also be that the lights on the runway are designed to accentuate these details, just like how diamonds sparkle a lot more in jewelry stores than in real life.



Maybe that's it.  I love it anyway!


----------



## nycmamaofone

luphia said:


> Finally took my mini out today, she fits quite a lot of things, I put in wallet, key pouch, small umbrella, lipstick, hand cream and there's still room (phone and other small things), I didn't even use the "inner layer".
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061486
> 
> View attachment 3061487
> 
> View attachment 3061490




Your mini Be is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## lililvluv

luphia said:


> Finally took my mini out today, she fits quite a lot of things, I put in wallet, key pouch, small umbrella, lipstick, hand cream and there's still room (phone and other small things), I didn't even use the "inner layer".
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061486
> 
> View attachment 3061487
> 
> View attachment 3061490





Love the color combination!! Such a cute and gorgeous bag!


----------



## luphia

averagejoe said:


> It _does _fit a lot for a small bag! It even holds a small umbrella without expanding the sides of the bag. That's impressive.







nycmamaofone said:


> Your mini Be is sooo gorgeous!







lililvluv said:


> Love the color combination!! Such a cute and gorgeous bag!




Thanks ladies


----------



## lilyyy

I'm loving the be Dior mini! Its such a cute bag. I just got the mini in pastel purple, silver and pink charms.


----------



## ayumiken

lilyyy said:


> I'm loving the be Dior mini! Its such a cute bag. I just got the mini in pastel purple, silver and pink charms.


I love that Dior in hot pink one.  Want to have it one time.


----------



## allaboutpink

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3054915
> 
> View attachment 3054916
> 
> 
> Should I get it before the price increase??
> Heard from my SA Dior increasing price worldwide on 7th July!


Hi..littleclouds
What name of color? Size? Where do you buy this bag? How much? Thank you.


----------



## smileygirl

Just added this!


----------



## averagejoe

smileygirl said:


> Just added this!



It's so pretty in violet! I love the violet leather-wrapped charms. Congratulations!


----------



## cheyi

I came across this grey Be Dior on instagram (hopefully the picture works fine..this is my 1st time attaching picture ). 
Anyone has ever seen this irl? I have been checking my local Dior store here in Australia, so far I was told they never receive any greys.


----------



## smudleybear

cheyi said:


> I came across this grey Be Dior on instagram (hopefully the picture works fine..this is my 1st time attaching picture ).
> Anyone has ever seen this irl? I have been checking my local Dior store here in Australia, so far I was told they never receive any greys.


I have seen this grey. I prefer this grey on the Diorissimo.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I knew that Michael Kors would copy the Be Dior soon, given its appeal:



Wow seriously! So disgusting.


----------



## averagejoe

cheyi said:


> I came across this grey Be Dior on instagram (hopefully the picture works fine..this is my 1st time attaching picture ).
> Anyone has ever seen this irl? I have been checking my local Dior store here in Australia, so far I was told they never receive any greys.



It's beautiful! I love how it's paired with pale gold hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow seriously! So disgusting.



I know. So many fans of MK would bash us for saying this. They will say that all designers copy other designers to some extent, and that we're snobs because we're saying that people who cannot afford a bag like the Be Dior shouldn't be able to get the style through a lower-priced brand like MK (although it's not what we mean at all). I read these reactions on threads that discuss how MK copies other designers. Some fans are willing to defend MK to the death, or so it seems.

I wouldn't mind if a no-name brand copied a Be Dior completely except for the Dior logo. I just mind a brand that claims to be designer doing it. It's so lazy. I used to like MK until it figured that it was more profitable to just copy higher-end designers instead of coming up with unique designs like it did before.


----------



## averagejoe

Since MK has been getting away with copying, and making record profits as a result, brands like Coach followed suit.

Take a look at this Coach Gramercy. It's identical to the Fendi Peekaboo, all except for the oval lock instead of the rectangular lock. I used to like Coach as well, and admired how they tried to make some unique styles, but after seeing this bag, I started to really dislike them as well.


----------



## UpTime

Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.



Absolutely stunning in all-purple!!! Congratulations on your first Dior!


----------



## cheyi

smudleybear said:


> I have seen this grey. I prefer this grey on the Diorissimo.



Yes the Diorissimo is indeed very pretty on this grey. But with its open top, Diorissimo is a big no for a mom with two toddlers.


----------



## cheyi

averagejoe said:


> It's beautiful! I love how it's paired with pale gold hardware.



Yes, I love how Dior does their pale gold hardware! 
I am really hoping Australia will receive this grey. Love the black too, but most of my bags are black and really want to venture out to color (i.e. grey) .


----------



## cheyi

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.



Congrats on your beautiful purchase


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely stunning in all-purple!!! Congratulations on your first Dior!



Thank u very much. Im still not sure how to pair it with outfits


----------



## UpTime

cheyi said:


> Congrats on your beautiful purchase



Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Thank u very much. Im still not sure how to pair it with outfits



Sometimes you can just wear your regular jeans and top, and throw on a bag that doesn't match at all and it ends up making an effortless chic look. Surprising pops of colour are totally in right now, and your bag is perfect for that because it gives an intense dose of purple (the leather-covered charms really add to the intensity of the colour). 

If you still want to match something with the bag, then anything with a touch of purple (a scarf, nail polish, shoes, socks, or even eyeshadow) will perfectly compliment your bag.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Sometimes you can just wear your regular jeans and top, and throw on a bag that doesn't match at all and it ends up making an effortless chic look. Surprising pops of colour are totally in right now, and your bag is perfect for that because it gives an intense dose of purple (the leather-covered charms really add to the intensity of the colour).
> 
> If you still want to match something with the bag, then anything with a touch of purple (a scarf, nail polish, shoes, socks, or even eyeshadow) will perfectly compliment your bag.



Yay, It is so pretty itself already right? Thanks for your suggestion. I totally can picture how I m going to wear it now.


----------



## smudleybear

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.


Congrats! I love this colour combo.


----------



## 19andobsessed

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.




Love!!! Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how much does it cost and what size is yours? The Be Dior is next on my list!!!


----------



## averagejoe

19andobsessed said:


> what size is yours?



This size is the mini.


----------



## UpTime

19andobsessed said:


> Love!!! Congrats! If you don't mind me asking, how much does it cost and what size is yours? The Be Dior is next on my list!!!



Hi there, Im not sure the size because when I asked, she said mini , then later she said small. I dont know how to read the code so maybe Dior lovers can help me. See code on receipt and price I purchased in Waikiki


----------



## UpTime

smudleybear said:


> Congrats! I love this colour combo.



Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Hi there, Im not sure the size because when I asked, she said mini , then later she said small. I dont know how to read the code so maybe Dior lovers can help me. See code on receipt and price I purchased in Waikiki



It's the mini


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> It's the mini



It is a little big for "mini". it is a lot bigger than the Chanel mini. And so the next size down is micro, I assume. Thank you averagejoe.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> It is a little big for "mini". it is a lot bigger than the Chanel mini. And so the next size down is micro, I assume. Thank you averagejoe.



Yes, the Be Dior runs larger than its size suggests. The small can fit quite a bit. The next size down is the micro, which is larger than some other bags that are also deemed micro (i.e. Fendi's Baguette).


----------



## panthere55

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.



Congratulations! I love that color so much!


----------



## UpTime

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! I love that color so much!



Get one


----------



## panthere55

UpTime said:


> Get one



Haha I almost did but I have too many bags!


----------



## UpTime

panthere55 said:


> Haha I almost did but I have too many bags!



I wonder to myself all the time, "how many is too much?"


----------



## panthere55

UpTime said:


> I wonder to myself all the time, "how many is too much?"



Hmmmm me too...200? Haha


----------



## deeeee

panthere55 said:


> Hmmmm me too...200? Haha


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Hmmmm me too...200? Haha



Oh my! If I had that many bags, I'd positively forget many of them in my collection. Plus I wouldn't have any room to store them.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

averagejoe said:


> I know. So many fans of MK would bash us for saying this. They will say that all designers copy other designers to some extent, and that we're snobs because we're saying that people who cannot afford a bag like the Be Dior shouldn't be able to get the style through a lower-priced brand like MK (although it's not what we mean at all). I read these reactions on threads that discuss how MK copies other designers. Some fans are willing to defend MK to the death, or so it seems.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if a no-name brand copied a Be Dior completely except for the Dior logo. I just mind a brand that claims to be designer doing it. It's so lazy. I used to like MK until it figured that it was more profitable to just copy higher-end designers instead of coming up with unique designs like it did before.



Exactly! How can you claim yourself as being a designer when you copy other designers designs! The whole purpose of being a "designer" is that you "design" your own s***!


----------



## panthere55

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! If I had that many bags, I'd positively forget many of them in my collection. Plus I wouldn't have any room to store them.



Haha just need to convert one of the rooms into closet!


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Haha just need to convert one of the rooms into closet!



I would need a bigger place for that 

So I would have to get a larger property just to accommodate my bags. It's a great thing to get, but I'm sure that a collection of 200 bags would leave me in financial ruin and homeless!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I LOVE your bag!!! I love how Dior makes such beautiful, saturated colours. Congrats on your new beauty! 



UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.


----------



## UpTime

Swe3tGirl said:


> I LOVE your bag!!! I love how Dior makes such beautiful, saturated colours. Congrats on your new beauty!



Thank you. Love mine and love to see all others ' diors too.


----------



## expatwife

UpTime said:


> It is a little big for "mini". it is a lot bigger than the Chanel mini. And so the next size down is micro, I assume. Thank you averagejoe.




Congrats! Is this purple from Fall collection? Any idea how much is the medium Be Dior in Paris? Thanks!


----------



## UpTime

Yes, she said it is Fall . Im not sure about the price. Dior price is so vary even in the same line


----------



## expatwife

UpTime said:


> Yes, she said it is Fall . Im not sure about the price. Dior price is so vary even in the same line




Thank you!


----------



## UpTime

Look who is with my on the passenger seat this morning to work. Should I put the seatbelt on her ? :what:


----------



## UpTime

UpTime said:


> Look who is with my on the passenger seat this morning to work. Should I put the seatbelt on her ? :what:


Oups, pix...


----------



## Piarpreet

UpTime said:


> Oups, pix...




This is perfect pebbled and bright im jelly


----------



## UpTime

Piarpreet said:


> This is perfect pebbled and bright im jelly



Thank you. She is definitely beautiful. Im very happy with her.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Oups, pix...



Wow! So purple and pretty!


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Wow! So purple and pretty!



Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

A stunning photo of a Be Dior bag from the streets of New York during Fashion Week (SS16), from Tommy Ton:

(the bag features smooth calf and ceramic deerskin)


----------



## honey

Ohhh I really like this one [emoji177]


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Went to the boutique yesterday.

To my surprise, the staff actually planned a BIRTHDAY Celebration for me. I was so touched.

And I went home happily with my NEW FOUND LOVE.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to the boutique yesterday.
> 
> To my surprise, the staff actually planned a BIRTHDAY Celebration for me. I was so touched.
> 
> And I went home happily with my NEW FOUND LOVE.


 

It is a Mini Black Be Dior in Grainy Bulcalf skin. Welcome the third member of my Dior Family. It is always heartwarming to visit the boutique. That is this personal touch that makes Dior so special. And why I kept heading back for Dior.


----------



## honey

That's amazing! What a fantastic birthday surprise [emoji322]


----------



## UpTime

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> It is a Mini Black Be Dior in Grainy Bulcalf skin. Welcome the third member of my Dior Family. It is always heartwarming to visit the boutique. That is this personal touch that makes Dior so special. And why I kept heading back for Dior.



Oh nice of them. Happy bday ! Wishing you full of surprises like this fron now forward. Enjoy your classy bag.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

UpTime said:


> Oh nice of them. Happy bday ! Wishing you full of surprises like this fron now forward. Enjoy your classy bag.


 

Thank you so much for all your well wishes.

Current Dior Family :
1) Medium Lady Dior in Black Lambskin
2) Mini Diorissimo in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)
3) Dioramania Black Wallet
4) Mini Be Dior in Black Bulcalf Skin (Grainy)


----------



## fairchild119

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Went to the boutique yesterday.
> 
> To my surprise, the staff actually planned a BIRTHDAY Celebration for me. I was so touched.
> 
> And I went home happily with my NEW FOUND LOVE.



What a nice gesture from Dior. Belated happy birthday. Congrats on your new mini.


----------



## fairchild119

Sorry, wrong quote.


----------



## fairchild119

UpTime said:


> Hello everyone, I'm so happy to join you, Dior lovers. Thanks for letting me introduce my 1st Dior I got last month.



Your Be Dior looks beautiful. Lovely shade of violet. May I know the exact color?


----------



## UpTime

fairchild119 said:


> Your Be Dior looks beautiful. Lovely shade of violet. May I know the exact color?



I dont know the color code. On my receipt it showed 'M0988PTRO' then M965/TU. I got it in Hawaii and guess what, my Saks SA just got the exact same one . This is his stock pic


----------



## averagejoe

fairchild119 said:


> Your Be Dior looks beautiful. Lovely shade of violet. May I know the exact color?





UpTime said:


> I dont know the color code. On my receipt it showed 'M0988PTRO' then M965/TU. I got it in Hawaii and guess what, my Saks SA just got the exact same one . This is his stock pic



This colour is "Over Purple"


----------



## fairchild119

averagejoe said:


> This colour is "Over Purple"



Thank you for the information, averagejoe.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> This colour is "Over Purple"



Wow, thanks


----------



## 25wishes

hello. Does anyone know if this be dior a new new model? And how does this model ( 3 color navy smooth leather with red handle and baby blue charms) compare to the be dior 3 color ( navy smooth, silver handle, black charms)? 


Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

25wishes said:


> View attachment 3160181
> 
> 
> hello. Does anyone know if this be dior a new new model? And how does this model ( 3 color navy smooth leather with red handle and baby blue charms) compare to the be dior 3 color ( navy smooth, silver handle, black charms)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I am not sure if it is a new model because they released one with Vermillon charms and Blue Jeans on black for fall 2014. I don't know if this is the navy version released for the same collection.

I like the silver handle one more. The silver handle really makes the bag look very modern, and almost makes the handle look like it's made of metal, too.


----------



## UpTime

Do you think we need to dress up to go with Be Dior? I have my first few months ago and still feel not relaxing wearing her


----------



## Mooshooshoo

UpTime said:


> Do you think we need to dress up to go with Be Dior? I have my first few months ago and still feel not relaxing wearing her


Nope! I think the Be looks as chic with jeans as it does with a cocktail dress or business suit  Be comfortable in your own skin, the bag is merely to enhance your own beauty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

UpTime said:


> I dont know the color code. On my receipt it showed 'M0988PTRO' then M965/TU. I got it in Hawaii and guess what, my Saks SA just got the exact same one . This is his stock pic


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous color!


----------



## Havanese 28

Mooshooshoo said:


> Nope! I think the Be looks as chic with jeans as it does with a cocktail dress or business suit  Be comfortable in your own skin, the bag is merely to enhance your own beauty &#10084;&#65039;


+1!  I could not agree more!  Wear and enjoy your beautiful bag!  Be Dior exudes elegance.


----------



## UpTime

Mooshooshoo said:


> Nope! I think the Be looks as chic with jeans as it does with a cocktail dress or business suit  Be comfortable in your own skin, the bag is merely to enhance your own beauty &#10084;&#65039;



thanks
so much for the encouragement. I will.spend time with her more






Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous color!






the shade is so nice, very true purple. I wonder it is the trend now since every brand starts to make purple now




Havanese 28 said:


> +1!  I could not agree more!  Wear and enjoy your beautiful bag!  Be Dior exudes elegance.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Nope! I think the Be looks as chic with jeans as it does with a cocktail dress or business suit  Be comfortable in your own skin, the bag is merely to enhance your own beauty &#10084;&#65039;



I totally agree.



UpTime said:


> thanks
> so much for the encouragement. I will.spend time with her more
> 
> the shade is so nice, very true purple. I wonder it is the trend now since every brand starts to make purple now




A lot of designers introduce purple shades for fall. 

Purple is a nice year-round colour which can work any season, really, especially when it is not too pastel or light.


----------



## UpTime

A lot of designers introduce purple shades for fall. 

Purple is a nice year-round colour which can work any season, really, especially when it is not too pastel or light.[/QUOTE]

Really? I didnt know purple is so popular. I never seen anyone walking around with purple. Thanks, now I know, only to love her more


----------



## Slut4Lux

fmfv1 said:


> Be Dior size comparison - mini, small and medium/regular (according to SA at Bergdoff Goodman)
> View attachment 2883308



hey ladies, just wanted to confirm (as indicated by this pic as well)-- is the medium Be Dior the largest size available? I tried on the largest size but cant remember what they call it in the BeDior style--- medium? 
TIA


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> hey ladies, just wanted to confirm (as indicated by this pic as well)-- is the medium Be Dior the largest size available? I tried on the largest size but cant remember what they call it in the BeDior style--- medium?
> TIA


Nano,mini,small, medium.


----------



## Slut4Lux

smudleybear said:


> Nano,mini,small, medium.



Great, thank you so much! So the medium is the largest size


----------



## Slut4Lux

lililvluv said:


> Hello Ladies! Anyone visit the Paris boutique recently? I've emailed Dior customer service to ask for their medium Be Dior colors and their reply was
> 
> "The Be Dior bag in Taurillon -bullcalf- leather is available in Paris in 3 different colours ;
> Rose poudre, Black or Mineral blue."
> 
> I was hoping for other colors, not interested in Black, and although Rose Poudre is such an elegant color, I'm afraid it would get dirty over time. Mineral blue doesn't make my heart skip a beat in the medium, but I think it's adorable in the small Be Dior.
> Maybe red/rouge/bordeaux ?
> Any intel for medium Be Dior colors??
> 
> My brother will be visiting Paris next week and he will bring me back a BeDior as a souvenir!!!



Hi, would you have the Dior customer service email ID on you?

Thanks much


----------



## lililvluv

Slut4Lux said:


> Hi, would you have the Dior customer service email ID on you?
> 
> Thanks much


contactdiorjp@dior.com
emailing.christiandior.fr
Sandra was the customer service agent I exchanged emails with.

You could also send an inquiry through the link below 
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/contact
They reply during French working hours.


----------



## Slut4Lux

lililvluv said:


> contactdiorjp@dior.com
> emailing.christiandior.fr
> Sandra was the customer service agent I exchanged emails with.
> 
> You could also send an inquiry through the link below
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/contact
> They reply during French working hours.



super helpful, thanks so much


----------



## Slut4Lux

Any idea what the new cruise 2016 colours are for the Be Dior-- a paris SA said there was a blue (classic perhaps?) and a "moyen rouge" as new colours, rose poudre and black would be continued from this season ... not really sure what the blue and rouge shades look like. These are the ones with GHW- only inquired about GHW, sorry. 
If anyone sees pics of the new colours anytime soon (should debut in November), would be great if you could put them up. Looking to purchase a Be Dior sometime soon, waiting for new colours before deciding. 
TIA xoxo


----------



## Katatonianna




----------



## averagejoe

Katatonianna said:


>




Cute! Did you get this bag?


----------



## UpTime

Katatonianna said:


> s21.postimg.org/yvj2wnh4n/43cab4ee463d5cb808c03e8c3384ea5c8db6475780429dc3.jpg



Cute, is it real red?


----------



## Katatonianna

averagejoe said:


> Cute! Did you get this bag?


I am still thinking. Choosing between this one and the black lady dior  I want a true classic which is LD, yet I adore the buttery leather inside the Be dior and the softer rounder shape. Hard to make a choice.


----------



## Katatonianna

UpTime said:


> Cute, is it real red?


Thanks. I am not sure what the name of the color is. It is red in pebbled leather with champagne hardware.


----------



## averagejoe

Katatonianna said:


> I am still thinking. Choosing between this one and the black lady dior  I want a true classic which is LD, yet I adore the buttery leather inside the Be dior and the softer rounder shape. Hard to make a choice.





Katatonianna said:


> Thanks. I am not sure what the name of the color is. It is red in pebbled leather with champagne hardware.



I suggest getting the Lady Dior first since you don't already have one. You can also get the Diorissimo which has a similar shape to the Lady Dior, but has the leather of the Be Dior (kind of the best of both worlds).

The colour should be Rouge Vif (Bright Red).


----------



## Havanese 28

Katatonianna said:


> s21.postimg.org/yvj2wnh4n/43cab4ee463d5cb808c03e8c3384ea5c8db6475780429dc3.jpg


Gorgeous bag!  Love the color!


----------



## Katatonianna

averagejoe said:


> I suggest getting the Lady Dior first since you don't already have one. You can also get the Diorissimo which has a similar shape to the Lady Dior, but has the leather of the Be Dior (kind of the best of both worlds).
> 
> The colour should be Rouge Vif (Bright Red).


Thank you for the advice. I, too, am leaning towards an LD as now with the new designer, new styles will come in. An LD is an LD  Diorissimo is pretty but slightly too sporty for my taste and is not as secure as the other bags. Europe is not the safest place to be walking around with an "unprotected" bag.


----------



## bernardett

averagejoe said:


> A stunning photo of a Be Dior bag from the streets of New York during Fashion Week (SS16), from Tommy Ton:
> 
> (the bag features smooth calf and ceramic deerskin)



I think I need the mini Be Dior in my life, do you guys think this whole black will be released soon? or did I miss out?


----------



## averagejoe

Katatonianna said:


> Thank you for the advice. I, too, am leaning towards an LD as now with the new designer, new styles will come in. An LD is an LD  Diorissimo is pretty but slightly too sporty for my taste and is not as secure as the other bags. Europe is not the safest place to be walking around with an "unprotected" bag.



I don't think that the Be Dior is going anywhere when Dior names its new Creative Director. The Be Dior is part of Dior's strategy in creating modern yet classic investment bags.


----------



## averagejoe

bernardett said:


> I think I need the mini Be Dior in my life, do you guys think this whole black will be released soon? or did I miss out?



This was for Pre-Fall 2015 so there may still be some left in the boutiques. You should call to inquire soon before they all sell out, if they haven't already.


----------



## bernardett

averagejoe said:


> This was for Pre-Fall 2015 so there may still be some left in the boutiques. You should call to inquire soon before they all sell out, if they haven't already.



Thank you averagejoe!


----------



## smudleybear

Bedior with printed charms


----------



## smudleybear

Interior


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> interior



wow!!!


----------



## UpTime

smudleybear said:


> Bedior with printed charms



Beautiful







smudleybear said:


> Interior


----------



## meowfy

Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt. 

Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look. 

Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD


----------



## averagejoe

meowfy said:


> Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt.
> 
> Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look.
> 
> Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD



It's absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## vinotastic

meowfy said:


> Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt.
> 
> Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look.
> 
> Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD



Both are great but that bedior Is something else!! I absolutely adore black and white together in bags. I have a celine that is colorblocked.  But this bag of yours is beyond beautiful. Enjoy it!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

meowfy said:


> Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt.
> 
> Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look.
> 
> Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD



Wow, your Be Dior is beautiful! I've seen this color combination in person and it is truly amazing


----------



## Havanese 28

meowfy said:


> Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt.
> 
> Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look.
> 
> Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD


Wow!  You chose two stunning bags!  Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## meowfy

Havanese 28 said:


> Wow!  You chose two stunning bags!  Congrats and enjoy them.






MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, your Be Dior is beautiful! I've seen this color combination in person and it is truly amazing





vinotastic said:


> Both are great but that bedior Is something else!! I absolutely adore black and white together in bags. I have a celine that is colorblocked.  But this bag of yours is beyond beautiful. Enjoy it!!





averagejoe said:


> It's absolutely stunning! Congratulations!



Thank you all! Just waiting for the storm at Toronto to pass so I can have them in action =))


----------



## ValerieNY

smudleybear said:


> Bedior with printed charms


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## SQ23

meowfy said:


> Just got my Be Dior! I love the colour combination (always a crazy fan of white), especially the black hardware! I know white is such a pain, but I can't take my eyes off this beauty. At least the back pouch is black, I figure that can be an easy spot to get colour transfer or dirt.
> 
> Personally, I adore the shoulder strap of Be Dior. The wide strap really gives a "chic and easy" look.
> 
> Also got a beautiful mini lady dior along with it, not sure if I should post it here. Let's say it's a size comparison XD


These are so gorgeous!  Wow!  What special pieces!  Is the strap and interior also black?  So chic!!
Have you posted a larger and closer up pictures of the mini Lady Dior?  Would love to see more pictures of this beauty!  Congrats on both!


----------



## meowfy

SQ23 said:


> These are so gorgeous!  Wow!  What special pieces!  Is the strap and interior also black?  So chic!!
> Have you posted a larger and closer up pictures of the mini Lady Dior?  Would love to see more pictures of this beauty!  Congrats on both!



Thanks a lot! Yes, the shoulder strap and interior are black as well! She is one of the purchases that's totally out of plan, I'm not even a small bag person! I absolutely adore this bag because it can go with dressier clothing (obviously), yet it is not too overwhelming for casual clothing. Here are some extra pics =)


----------



## SQ23

meowfy said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes, the shoulder strap and interior are black as well! She is one of the purchases that's totally out of plan, I'm not even a small bag person! I absolutely adore this bag because it can go with dressier clothing (obviously), yet it is not too overwhelming for casual clothing. Here are some extra pics =)


OMG Wow this bag is so cool!!     It looks gorgeous on you! I love the metallic colors mixed with the black.  It looks stunning with what you are wearing and will be the perfect finish to any dressy outfit.  Congrats on this amazing purchase!  Was this a new one for Cruise 2016?


----------



## meowfy

SQ23 said:


> OMG Wow this bag is so cool!!     It looks gorgeous on you! I love the metallic colors mixed with the black.  It looks stunning with what you are wearing and will be the perfect finish to any dressy outfit.  Congrats on this amazing purchase!  Was this a new one for Cruise 2016?



I don't know that for sure, but since it just arrived at the store, I assume it's part of the 16 Cruise selection. Thanks again!


----------



## averagejoe

meowfy said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes, the shoulder strap and interior are black as well! She is one of the purchases that's totally out of plan, I'm not even a small bag person! I absolutely adore this bag because it can go with dressier clothing (obviously), yet it is not too overwhelming for casual clothing. Here are some extra pics =)



Wow! I love all the gold-tones in it!


----------



## lulalula

luphia said:


> Some modelling photos with my new mini Be Dior... For reference I'm 5ft3, I tried the next size up in shops but it looks a little too big on me & is also much heavier
> View attachment 3051234
> 
> View attachment 3051235



Thank you for the post! I wanted a cross-body with larger than mini capacity recently, so the be dior mini came to mind. There aren't a lot of nice colors right now but I found this browsing the stock pics. My lovely SA were able to transfer in the last one in the US for me. I don't mind it's from two seasons back; now I just can't wait for spring to come!


----------



## luphia

lulalula said:


> Thank you for the post! I wanted a cross-body with larger than mini capacity recently, so the be dior mini came to mind. There aren't a lot of nice colors right now but I found this browsing the stock pics. My lovely SA were able to transfer in the last one in the US for me. I don't mind it's from two seasons back; now I just can't wait for spring to come!




Glad my post could be of help! I did my own research on here too and have found the shared images extremely useful  I know what you mean can't wait for winter to be over so I can start using it again, bag twins


----------



## lulalula

luphia said:


> Glad my post could be of help! I did my own research on here too and have found the shared images extremely useful  I know what you mean can't wait for winter to be over so I can start using it again, bag twins



Perfect for spring travels


----------



## Guuci4Me

Please help me decide between a mini grained black be Dior with gold hw and LV capucines bb.


----------



## smudleybear

Guuci4Me said:


> Please help me decide between a mini grained black be Dior with gold hw and LV capucines bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296877


Don't mean to put you off, I've experienced both bag having sealant cracking issues but if it happens, I rather get the mini Bedior because it only happens in one spot which is the corner flap unlike the Capucines which happens at four stressed point where the leather bends and folds.
Both bags are elegant, Bedior will be easier to use unlike the Capu where the middle handle gets in the way. Capucines be will hold tiny bit more but if you overstuff the bag it will look tacky because the flap doesn't shut properly if left outside. Unlike the Bedior, it's secured with a strong magnetic lock.
As for the strap on the Bedior where it's clasp near the side of the flap, it will leave a slight indentation on the sealant but no cause to crack. For the Capucines, you have to clasp facing outwards not clasp facing inwards on the D ring, otherwise it will come undone while rubbing against the leather tab while carrying the bag. Don't want your bag to fall down while half way carrying it. Same for the Bedior clasp it facing outwards.
Both bags are relatively new, so I'm not sure how long it will stay in the market. 
Charms on the Bedior could be quite annoying at times.


----------



## love86

I own a capucines bb in blue. And i do like it but i have also experienced sealant cracking... not only the capucines but my alma from parnassea collection also has sealant issue
... ive always been a big fan of lv but i am not so sure about the quaility of their workship after those 2 purchases i would also rather choose a bedior..


----------



## Guuci4Me

smudleybear said:


> Don't mean to put you off, I've experienced both bag having sealant cracking issues but if it happens, I rather get the mini Bedior because it only happens in one spot which is the corner flap unlike the Capucines which happens at four stressed point where the leather bends and folds.
> Both bags are elegant, Bedior will be easier to use unlike the Capu where the middle handle gets in the way. Capucines be will hold tiny bit more but if you overstuff the bag it will look tacky because the flap doesn't shut properly if left outside. Unlike the Bedior, it's secured with a strong magnetic lock.
> As for the strap on the Bedior where it's clasp near the side of the flap, it will leave a slight indentation on the sealant but no cause to crack. For the Capucines, you have to clasp facing outwards not clasp facing inwards on the D ring, otherwise it will come undone while rubbing against the leather tab while carrying the bag. Don't want your bag to fall down while half way carrying it. Same for the Bedior clasp it facing outwards.
> Both bags are relatively new, so I'm not sure how long it will stay in the market.
> Charms on the Bedior could be quite annoying at times.




Thank you so much for the detailed info. This is why I love this forum. The LV is so elegant but so is the Dior and similar in price point. So I don't want to have quality issues. I will more than likely go with the Be Dior then. &#128578;


----------



## smudleybear

Guuci4Me said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed info. This is why I love this forum. The LV is so elegant but so is the Dior and similar in price point. So I don't want to have quality issues. I will more than likely go with the Be Dior then. &#128578;


Yeah, at least if the Bedior cracks(touch wood) it's only on one spot. Not like the Capucines with 4 corners. Plus Bedior is cheaper by £280 than the Capucines.


----------



## smudleybear

love86 said:


> I own a capucines bb in blue. And i do like it but i have also experienced sealant cracking... not only the capucines but my alma from parnassea collection also has sealant issue
> ... ive always been a big fan of lv but i am not so sure about the quaility of their workship after those 2 purchases i would also rather choose a bedior..


Oh no so sorry to hear that. How long you had the bag before you noticed the cracks? Did you send for repair. It's ashamed that none of the SAs said they heard of all these cracking issues. I even showed the pic to the store manger and she was shocked.


----------



## love86

smudleybear said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear that. How long you had the bag before you noticed the cracks? Did you send for repair. It's ashamed that none of the SAs said they heard of all these cracking issues. I even showed the pic to the store manger and she was shocked.



I got both in 2014 Alma started to become deformed; its wavy around the zipperline after a yr or so and i didnt even use it much. I took it to the  lv and the sa told me its natural since the leather expands and contracts depending on the temp.. and would result in same deformity even if i got it fixed.. also it would be very expensive to fix it i donno how its natural for 4000 bag to lose shape like that and they wouldnt even fix it for free... and the sealant on the alma has melted.. and i have never exposed to high heat.. it does get hot in s.korea but the bags never been left out om direct heat or car etc.... 
The capu had selants literally crack and fallent off in small piece in couple of places.. i donno what caused it since the rest of the bag looks new. I used it maybe 10times at most.


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> Perfect for spring travels
> 
> View attachment 3296751
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296752



So pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

Guuci4Me said:


> Please help me decide between a mini grained black be Dior with gold hw and LV capucines bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296877





smudleybear said:


> Don't mean to put you off, I've experienced both bag having sealant cracking issues but if it happens, I rather get the mini Bedior because it only happens in one spot which is the corner flap unlike the Capucines which happens at four stressed point where the leather bends and folds.
> Both bags are elegant, Bedior will be easier to use unlike the Capu where the middle handle gets in the way. Capucines be will hold tiny bit more but if you overstuff the bag it will look tacky because the flap doesn't shut properly if left outside. Unlike the Bedior, it's secured with a strong magnetic lock.
> As for the strap on the Bedior where it's clasp near the side of the flap, it will leave a slight indentation on the sealant but no cause to crack. For the Capucines, you have to clasp facing outwards not clasp facing inwards on the D ring, otherwise it will come undone while rubbing against the leather tab while carrying the bag. Don't want your bag to fall down while half way carrying it. Same for the Bedior clasp it facing outwards.
> Both bags are relatively new, so I'm not sure how long it will stay in the market.
> Charms on the Bedior could be quite annoying at times.



I agree with SmudleyBear. Both bags are awesome but since the Capucines tend to crack in a few places, the Be Dior is a better choice.


----------



## smudleybear

love86 said:


> I got both in 2014 Alma started to become deformed; its wavy around the zipperline after a yr or so and i didnt even use it much. I took it to the  lv and the sa told me its natural since the leather expands and contracts depending on the temp.. and would result in same deformity even if i got it fixed.. also it would be very expensive to fix it i donno how its natural for 4000 bag to lose shape like that and they wouldnt even fix it for free... and the sealant on the alma has melted.. and i have never exposed to high heat.. it does get hot in s.korea but the bags never been left out om direct heat or car etc....
> The capu had selants literally crack and fallent off in small piece in couple of places.. i donno what caused it since the rest of the bag looks new. I used it maybe 10times at most.


Oh no...that's really sad to hear on the Alma. Really sorry. Have you ever taken the Capu to LV to show it to the repair specialist? Hot countries shouldn't be an excuse for them otherwise why have the Arabs/ Dubai to purchase LV and crocs?


----------



## smudleybear

New Bedior design. Doesn't seem right at all.


----------



## smudleybear

Shoulder carry


----------



## smudleybear

Bigger flap


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Bigger flap



I don't like the way the strap designed. It would be nicer if the strap didn't try to cover the clasps.


----------



## bernardett

I've been trying to decide on a mini black bag for a long time. I would like to use it both with casual wear and dressed up. The two I am considering are the: chanel mini square bag in lambskin and now also the mini be dior. I was trying out the new mini be dior. Both bags are almost exactly the same price and both are with silver hardware. Please help me decide, all advice will be very appreciated.


----------



## Havanese 28

bernardett said:


> I've been trying to decide on a mini black bag for a long time. I would like to use it both with casual wear and dressed up. The two I am considering are the: chanel mini square bag in lambskin and now also the mini be dior. I was trying out the new mini be dior. Both bags are almost exactly the same price and both are with silver hardware. Please help me decide, all advice will be very appreciated.


I prefer the Be Dior on you.  I think it's a beautiful small bag that's very chic dressed casually, including with denim ,and very ladylike and sophisticated dressed up.  You're choosing between two lovely options...follow your heart!


----------



## averagejoe

bernardett said:


> I've been trying to decide on a mini black bag for a long time. I would like to use it both with casual wear and dressed up. The two I am considering are the: chanel mini square bag in lambskin and now also the mini be dior. I was trying out the new mini be dior. Both bags are almost exactly the same price and both are with silver hardware. Please help me decide, all advice will be very appreciated.



I personally prefer the original mini Be Dior bag, as opposed to the satchel version that you have modeled. The original has more gentle curves and is an absolutely stunning bag.

If you want only this particular Be Dior style, then I recommend the Chanel.


----------



## bernardett

I appreciate the advice Havanese 28 and averagejoe!


----------



## smudleybear

bernardett said:


> I've been trying to decide on a mini black bag for a long time. I would like to use it both with casual wear and dressed up. The two I am considering are the: chanel mini square bag in lambskin and now also the mini be dior. I was trying out the new mini be dior. Both bags are almost exactly the same price and both are with silver hardware. Please help me decide, all advice will be very appreciated.


Chanel all the way


----------



## bernardett

Thank you smudleybear. I ended up with the mini chanel maybe I'll get the Be Dior in another color later on. Hopefully the bag at that point  will not have any problems with the sealant.


----------



## smudleybear

bernardett said:


> Thank you smudleybear. I ended up with the mini chanel maybe I'll get the Be Dior in another color later on. Hopefully the bag at that point  will not have any problems with the sealant.


Congrats and fingers cross


----------



## arielqueen

Has the BeDior bag lost 'favour'? I hardly hear it mentioned these days and don't think I've seen anyone actually carrying one.


----------



## UpTime

arielqueen said:


> Has the BeDior bag lost 'favour'? I hardly hear it mentioned these days and don't think I've seen anyone actually carrying one.


Thats right. I havent heard about it anymore.  I have one and havent worn for almost 3 mths now as I have to send it back for repairing a threat came loose on the strap. When it comes back, I definitely take her out again. I miss her. I  live in Bay Area and I dont see anyone with Dior at all. Only 2 times I saw lady dior at Stanford Mall and that was it.


----------



## Member 524301

think its the one which cracks along the folding lines or something and because people had problems with this and posted on this website, other people then realised it was a risky purchase.


----------



## UpTime

floatythoughts said:


> think its the one which cracks along the folding lines or something and because people had problems with this and posted on this website, other people then realised it was a risky purchase.


I see bags of all brands are defected all the time. Like the Pocchette Metis of LV, classic flap Chanel, printed/paint canvas LV, etc. But it doesnt stop fans continue to purchase. I dont own my Be Dior long enough to say it, but she is adorable and I havent seen the crack YET. I believe if it ever develops any cracks, Dior will do something about it.


----------



## averagejoe

arielqueen said:


> Has the BeDior bag lost 'favour'? I hardly hear it mentioned these days and don't think I've seen anyone actually carrying one.


Unfortunately I believe the Be Dior is being discontinued. This means that Dior has not promoted the bag recently, and it will be phased out of the boutiques.

I think it's a wonderful bag, even though there were some reports of the sealant cracking at the high-stress area. It actually happens to a lot of different bags from different brands. The good thing is that the Be Dior's sealant cracking issue isn't very visible, especially when the flap is closed.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Unfortunately I believe the Be Dior is being discontinued. This means that Dior has not promoted the bag recently, and it will be phased out of the boutiques.
> 
> I think it's a wonderful bag, even though there were some reports of the sealant cracking at the high-stress area. It actually happens to a lot of different bags from different brands. The good thing is that the Be Dior's sealant cracking issue isn't very visible, especially when the flap is closed.


Whats? Discontinued already? I didn't know that. So within a year, Miss Dior, Be Dior and Diorissimo are gone. These are all good bags. [emoji30]


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Whats? Discontinued already? I didn't know that. So within a year, Miss Dior, Be Dior and Diorissimo are gone. These are all good bags. [emoji30]


Yes, unfortunately. Seems like the push is now for Diorama and Diorever. I may be wrong about the Be Dior but everything I've seen and heard points to the direction that it has been discontinued.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> Yes, unfortunately. Seems like the push is now for Diorama and Diorever. I may be wrong about the Be Dior but everything I've seen and heard points to the direction that it has been discontinued.


Oh boy, this is very sad. Man, will Lady Dior go anytime soon? [emoji16] just kidding, I dont think so...but who knows.


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Oh boy, this is very sad. Man, will Lady Dior go anytime soon? [emoji16] just kidding, I dont think so...but who knows.


No, the Lady Dior will not go. It's very hard for a brand to achieve a "timeless" iconic style, and once they have it, it would be a very poor business decision to discontinue it.


----------



## honey

I love my Be Dior bag.  I bought one from the spring 2016 collection. No issues with it what so ever. It holds a lot, its durable, and not delicate so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## UpTime

honey said:


> I love my Be Dior bag. [emoji813] I bought one from the spring 2016 collection. No issues with it what so ever. It holds a lot, its durable, and not delicate so I don't have to worry about it.


do you mind to share pictures with us?


----------



## smudleybear

UpTime said:


> Whats? Discontinued already? I didn't know that. So within a year, Miss Dior, Be Dior and Diorissimo are gone. These are all good bags. [emoji30]



Miss Dior was already discontinued long time ago


----------



## smudleybear

arielqueen said:


> Has the BeDior bag lost 'favour'? I hardly hear it mentioned these days and don't think I've seen anyone actually carrying one.



Phew...glad I didn't buy a 2nd one after my 1st first one end up bad. It's a very pretty top handle bag I have to admit,sadly I knew it won't be popular and soon disappear.


----------



## UpTime

smudleybear said:


> Phew...glad I didn't buy a 2nd one after my 1st first one end up bad. It's a very pretty top handle bag I have to admit,sadly I knew it won't be popular and soon disappear.


Actually, I think discontinuing gives me a stronger reason to keep or buy a bag as I feel like exclusively to me. Also, it just sounds exactly like seasonal bags. Like Chane introduces tons of seasonal styles and those never come back again and people jump in for them. I can say the Be Dior is one of the best quality and style for such a seasonal season and totally worth the money


----------



## arielqueen

Quite upset that it's being discontinued. I got a BeDior last year and it was all the rage then. Now it's totally silent.


----------



## smudleybear

arielqueen said:


> Quite upset that it's being discontinued. I got a BeDior last year and it was all the rage then. Now it's totally silent.



That's the thing with DIOR before you decide to buy 'A' bag the SAs will says it will be a classic and next thing you know it's all silent. I need to triple check with my SA if it's confirmed discontinued or not. All she knows is production on Diorissimo and BeDior has been slowed down.


----------



## arielqueen

Yep. I also never thought they would discontinue the Miss Dior bags. I thought they was classics like the Lady Dior, Now that they have a new designer, who knows what other changes there will be, Dior, you disappoint. I was so close to getting a Diorama but now I am so glad I did not.


----------



## averagejoe

arielqueen said:


> Yep. I also never thought they would discontinue the Miss Dior bags. I thought they was classics like the Lady Dior, Now that they have a new designer, who knows what other changes there will be, Dior, you disappoint. I was so close to getting a Diorama but now I am so glad I did not.


All brands, even Chanel and Louis Vuitton, discontinues bags that have been in production for years. For example, the Chanel GST is discontinued, and people thought that was timeless. 

It's not just a Dior phenomenon. From a business perspective, a brand that keeps all of its successful bags runs the risk of looking dated and dusty in years. Each brand can only rely so much on successful designs. Every once in a while, an icon is created that will not be discontinued, but a brand can't have too many of these or else the brand turns stale. Even Hermes discontinues various styles. 

Prada relied too heavily on its Saffiano Luxe (Galleria tote) and it has paid for it in decreasing sales.


----------



## arielqueen

Avergejoe, you make a good point. Guess i'm just in a ranting mood. I will say one thing about Dior, their in store service is fabulous and their sale associates are absolutely the best.


----------



## honey

UpTime said:


> do you mind to share pictures with us?


 I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

If it's really being discontinued then that's disappointing news.  I got to try the Be Dior bag on for the first time a couple of weeks ago when I went shopping in Hawaii and I loved it.  It was functional and it looked good on.  I was thinking about getting one sometime in the future if they came out with a color I liked.


----------



## smudleybear

2FlyingYorkies said:


> If it's really being discontinued then that's disappointing news.  I got to try the Be Dior bag on for the first time a couple of weeks ago when I went shopping in Hawaii and I loved it.  It was functional and it looked good on.  I was thinking about getting one sometime in the future if they came out with a color I liked.



No 100% news that it will be discontinued. If u love the bag get it now, it's a beautiful bag even if it's discontinued its still a classic style top handle bag with DIOR charms, leather is luxurious!
Just no more news what new colours are coming, that's all.


----------



## Nerja

I bought a Be Dior last November and love it.  It is so lady-like and it's the perfect red with pink leather interior.  I don't carry it every day, but it definitely gets used.  It is my first Dior and I love it!  No quality control issues - everything is perfect.


----------



## UpTime

Nerja said:


> I bought a Be Dior last November and love it.  It is so lady-like and it's the perfect red with pink leather interior.  I don't carry it every day, but it definitely gets used.  It is my first Dior and I love it!  No quality control issues - everything is perfect.[emoji813][emoji813]


Why dont you show her up? We all want to see goodies [emoji7]


----------



## Bijouxlady

I actually own 3 BeD"s. Two mini's and a large one. I am sending the large one to consignment because it's just too heavy when loaded with my things. Now I'm wondering if I should keep the mini's.  I haven't carried them much. The bag dilemma continues!


----------



## Nerja

UpTime said:


> Why dont you show her up? We all want to see goodies [emoji7]


Here she is: small Be in red.  Sorry, I'm not the best photographer.


----------



## averagejoe

Nerja said:


> View attachment 3473680
> View attachment 3473678
> 
> Here she is: small Be in red.  Sorry, I'm not the best photographer.


She's a BEAUTY! I absolutely love the design of the Be Dior. In my opinion, it is one of the best bags Dior has ever made (despite some sealant issues, it's one of the nicest bags), along with the Diorissimo and Lady Dior. 

The pink lining inside is so pretty, and adds such a beautiful soft feminine touch to the bold red of the bag.


----------



## arielqueen

Love the red! 


Nerja said:


> View attachment 3473680
> View attachment 3473678
> 
> Here she is: small Be in red.  Sorry, I'm not the best photographer.


----------



## Nerja

averagejoe said:


> She's a BEAUTY! I absolutely love the design of the Be Dior. In my opinion, it is one of the best bags Dior has ever made (despite some sealant issues, it's one of the nicest bags), along with the Diorissimo and Lady Dior.
> 
> The pink lining inside is so pretty, and adds such a beautiful soft feminine touch to the bold red of the bag.



Thank you so much AverageJoe!  It's a great bag that is perfect for my needs.


----------



## arielqueen

Here's mine.


----------



## Nerja

arielqueen said:


> Here's mine.
> View attachment 3473694


Beautiful blue Be Dior!  Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Nerja

arielqueen said:


> Love the red!


Thank you so much!  Red is my favorite color.


----------



## UpTime

Nerja said:


> View attachment 3473680
> View attachment 3473678
> 
> Here she is: small Be in red.  Sorry, I'm not the best photographer.


Oh tunning. I sometimes think I should have bought the small sz instead of mini. Love your bag, color and size are just perfect


----------



## UpTime

arielqueen said:


> Here's mine.
> View attachment 3473694


Wow, what a special color. I dont see this shade often at all


----------



## lililvluv

Does anybody know what colors of the mini BeDiors are available? I don't want to go into the boutique and get tempted just yet .


----------



## honey

honey said:


> I'll post a pic tomorrow.



Here is my bag:


----------



## Nerja

honey said:


> Here is my bag:
> View attachment 3473945
> View attachment 3473946


Love the black! So elegant and ladylike! Beautiful!


----------



## Nerja

UpTime said:


> Oh tunning. I sometimes think I should have bought the small sz instead of mini. Love your bag, color and size are just perfect


Thank you so much!


----------



## UpTime

honey said:


> Here is my bag:
> View attachment 3473945
> View attachment 3473946


So agree with Nerja, cant go wrong with blk. Dont you like the quality? I love it


----------



## honey

UpTime said:


> So agree with Nerja, cant go wrong with blk. Dont you like the quality? I love it



I absolutely love my BeDoir bag! I've had no issues with the quality. It holds a lot yet looks elegant.


----------



## honey

Nerja said:


> View attachment 3473680
> View attachment 3473678
> 
> Here she is: small Be in red.  Sorry, I'm not the best photographer.



Beautiful! Wish I was brave enough to buy a red bag. 

I love seeing everyone's pics and it's nice to know that I'm not the only dior addict. [emoji39]


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Here is my bag:
> View attachment 3473945
> View attachment 3473946


Ooo! So nice! Is this the buffalo leather one?


----------



## honey

Yes it is. Its from the spring 2016 collection.  They must have worked out the issues with this style because I've been using my bag often and it still looks pristine.  I love my Diorama lambskin but its kinda delicate compared to my Be Dior so I'm using the Be Dior more often for everyday general use.


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> Yes it is. Its from the spring 2016 collection.  They must have worked out the issues with this style because I've been using my bag often and it still looks pristine.  I love my Diorama lambskin but its kinda delicate compared to my Be Dior so I'm using the Be Dior more often for everyday general use.


Buffalo leather is also quite resistant, so it's really a good choice for the Be Dior. 

It's absolutely stunning. I personally like it more than the Diorama.


----------



## little.bear

Though I haven't been using my be dior much recently, I still think the bag is very beautiful. Sad to hear about the design being discontinued but I am very blessed to own one. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## UpTime

Feeling love & comfortable hanging out with Be Dior


----------



## Nerja

UpTime said:


> Feeling love & comfortable hanging out with Be Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490351


Gorgeous!  Love that purple!


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> Feeling love & comfortable hanging out with Be Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490351


Gorgeous!!! I love how the charms are leather-covered.


----------



## UpTime

I just got a little something small with my initial
	

		
			
		

		
	





And then I figure my initial + Dior on the other side make perfect for Be Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But now, I think it is too much [emoji13]


----------



## averagejoe

UpTime said:


> I just got a little something small with my initial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490854
> View attachment 3490855
> 
> 
> And then I figure my initial + Dior on the other side make perfect for Be Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490856
> 
> 
> But now, I think it is too much [emoji13]


I don't think it's too much. It looks very elegant.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> I don't think it's too much. It looks very elegant.


Thank you


----------



## baybay0359

This bag is so gorgeous. Sad it's being discontinued.


----------



## flagleaf

My mini Bedior! Just arrived right after Thanksgiving[emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

flagleaf said:


> My mini Bedior! Just arrived right after Thanksgiving[emoji8]
> View attachment 3531207


A_dior_able!!! Congratulations!


----------



## UpTime

flagleaf said:


> My mini Bedior! Just arrived right after Thanksgiving[emoji8]
> View attachment 3531207


Cute


----------



## ak3

flagleaf said:


> My mini Bedior! Just arrived right after Thanksgiving[emoji8]
> View attachment 3531207


Very cute! Enjoy


----------



## dlovechanel

baybay0359 said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. Sad it's being discontinued.



Is it really being discontinued?


----------



## BlueCherry

Does anybody know what colour this bag is and if it's the old version that has quality issues? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3553093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what colour this bag is and if it's the old version that has quality issues? TIA


I believe it's Mineral Blue with Orange Riviera lining. Hard to be sure because of the indoor lighting.

Can you request (or take) a picture of the flap opened, showing the interior where the flap meets the bag?

Just to be clear, there wasn't a quality issue with the bag. It is more of a design problem with resin edges that are flexed back and forth. Happens on a lot of resin-edged bags, including the LV Capucines. Dior tried to repair the problem by adding stitching to secure the flap to the back so that the area isn't flexed as much, but some members here say that it didn't solve the problem for them.

For me, the resin cracking at the highest stress point where the flap meets the bag is minimal (can't even see it when the bag is closed) and it doesn't deter me from the bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> I believe it's Mineral Blue with Orange Riviera lining. Hard to be sure because of the indoor lighting.
> 
> Can you request (or take) a picture of the flap opened, showing the interior where the flap meets the bag?
> 
> Just to be clear, there wasn't a quality issue with the bag. It is more of a design problem with resin edges that are flexed back and forth. Happens on a lot of resin-edged bags, including the LV Capucines. Dior tried to repair the problem by adding stitching to secure the flap to the back so that the area isn't flexed as much, but some members here say that it didn't solve the problem for them.
> 
> For me, the resin cracking at the highest stress point where the flap meets the bag is minimal (can't even see it when the bag is closed) and it doesn't deter me from the bag.



Thanks AJ. It's one I'm thinking of buying preloved because I want to try the style before buying new. I get you about the cracking, my Celine luggage inside handles have it because I pull them about with just one handle. It doesn't bother me at all so that's good to hear. 

This is the only pic the seller has up so I hope it's what you need. The seller only knows it's blue lol so that's why I tried here. If it is mineral blue is this more navy?


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Thanks AJ. It's one I'm thinking of buying preloved because I want to try the style before buying new. I get you about the cracking, my Celine luggage inside handles have it because I pull them about with just one handle. It doesn't bother me at all so that's good to hear.
> 
> This is the only pic the seller has up so I hope it's what you need. The seller only knows it's blue lol so that's why I tried here. If it is mineral blue is this more navy?
> 
> View attachment 3553114


This is the revised version with the extra stitch to secure the flap. The resin appears good in the picture, although it's hard to tell because the picture is a bit blurry.

Mineral blue is like a navy with more grayish undertones which makes it a great neutral. It's a beautiful colour.

Shown below is a Mineral Blue mini Be Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

If you can get the bag for a good price then I 100% recommend it. It's a gorgeous bag that is so classy, functional, chic, modern, and understated.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> This is the revised version with the extra stitch to secure the flap. The resin appears good in the picture, although it's hard to tell because the picture is a bit blurry.
> 
> Mineral blue is like a navy with more grayish undertones which makes it a great neutral. It's a beautiful colour.
> 
> Shown below is a Mineral Blue mini Be Dior:



Thanks for your opinion on the bag, I really appreciate it. Your picture shows a nice dark but bright blue, it's nice, a bit like Celine's petrol blue which I have in a small trapeze. Wonder if it's too similar. 

The seller is looking for 60% of the retail price and it's apparently been used just once.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> If you can get the bag for a good price then I 100% recommend it. It's a gorgeous bag that is so classy, functional, chic, modern, and understated.



Meant to quote this post as well 

I like your description of the bag, it's exactly what I think too [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Thanks for your opinion on the bag, I really appreciate it. Your picture shows a nice dark but bright blue, it's nice, a bit like Celine's petrol blue which I have in a small trapeze. Wonder if it's too similar.
> 
> The seller is looking for 60% of the retail price and it's apparently been used just once.


Try knocking it down to 50% if you can. If not, then 60% is an okay price, especially in great condition.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Try knocking it down to 50% if you can. If not, then 60% is an okay price, especially in great condition.



Ok thanks AJ.


----------



## BlueCherry

Does anyone know which shade of bullcalf blue came with the beige interior? I didn't buy the darker blue as it was too close to what I already had but another one has popped up for sale and there's no colour description


----------



## averagejoe

BigCherry said:


> Does anyone know which shade of bullcalf blue came with the beige interior? I didn't buy the darker blue as it was too close to what I already had but another one has popped up for sale and there's no colour description
> 
> View attachment 3723206


Looks like Yves Klein Blue to me, although I'm not sure.


----------



## BlueCherry

averagejoe said:


> Looks like Yves Klein Blue to me, although I'm not sure.



Thanks AJ [emoji4]


----------



## Cookiefiend

< Bump >
Hi! I know this is an older thread - but - after reading through it and only seeing a tiny picture of my new-to-me cutie... I had to share her. 
Be Dior!


----------



## averagejoe

Cookiefiend said:


> < Bump >
> Hi! I know this is an older thread - but - after reading through it and only seeing a tiny picture of my new-to-me cutie... I had to share her.
> Be Dior!
> View attachment 4454567
> View attachment 4454568


I love the combination of materials! Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

averagejoe said:


> I love the combination of materials! Congratulations!


Thank you so much! I really had to search for information on the bag, it’s truly a beautiful and beautifully made purse. The leather is amazing!


----------



## Greentea

Not for me, but really lovely!


----------



## namida23

Cookiefiend said:


> < Bump >
> Hi! I know this is an older thread - but - after reading through it and only seeing a tiny picture of my new-to-me cutie... I had to share her.
> Be Dior!
> View attachment 4454567
> View attachment 4454568


I'm looking at purchasing one of these as well! What are your thoughts so far? What size is yours?


----------



## Cookiefiend

namida23 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing one of these as well! What are your thoughts so far? What size is yours?


Oh, I love it. It’s a beautiful purse.
Mine is medium, and it is plenty big. It fits a full size wallet, a small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, checkbook, epi-pen and phone with room to spare. I do usually put my phone in the back pocket though. It’s a substantial purse, the leather is thick, and the purse itself is beautifully crafted. I’ve never put anything in the front kind of ‘hidden’ pocket, but love that it’s there, in case I had anything that I needed to be more secure.


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hi averagejoe and all be dior owners, 
Iam eyeing this preloved be dior in balck with fuchsia lining. It comes with a full set bought in 2016. The price is 60% off below retail. I love the peeble leather which is scratch resistant and the understated style of it amd so versatile.
However, BD has been discontinued for a while I think and Iam just wondering if the style will look dated in the next 5-7 years? I usually carry my bags for 10 years minimum and only replace it if beyond repair. 
I understand that Lady Dior is a safe bet for longevity, but somehow I found it too fancy and Iam sure I would only carry it for dinner and special occasions only.
Please advice whether I should go with LD or BD? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

splurgetothemax said:


> Hi averagejoe and all be dior owners,
> Iam eyeing this preloved be dior in balck with fuchsia lining. It comes with a full set bought in 2016. The price is 60% off below retail. I love the peeble leather which is scratch resistant and the understated style of it amd so versatile.
> However, BD has been discontinued for a while I think and Iam just wondering if the style will look dated in the next 5-7 years? I usually carry my bags for 10 years minimum and only replace it if beyond repair.
> I understand that Lady Dior is a safe bet for longevity, but somehow I found it too fancy and Iam sure I would only carry it for dinner and special occasions only.
> Please advice whether I should go with LD or BD? Thank you.


It's very difficult for such a minimalist bag to look dated to someone who doesn't know about Dior very well. I actually saw one recently at Yorkdale in a beautiful yellow colour and it looked so timeless and beautiful.

The Lady Dior is more recognizable and considered a truly permanent Dior style, but the Be Dior has a lot of the same elements (curved top handle, D I O R charms, trapezoidal shape) so it will serve you well for years to come.

If it is in a great condition at that price, then by all means get it!


----------



## splurgetothemax

averagejoe said:


> It's very difficult for such a minimalist bag to look dated to someone who doesn't know about Dior very well. I actually saw one recently at Yorkdale in a beautiful yellow colour and it looked so timeless and beautiful.
> 
> The Lady Dior is more recognizable and considered a truly permanent Dior style, but the Be Dior has a lot of the same elements (curved top handle, D I O R charms, trapezoidal shape) so it will serve you well for years to come.
> 
> If it is in a great condition at that price, then by all means get it!



Thank you for your kind reply.I thought as much that some people who are not familiar with Dior can date the bag since the style is not "in" season which is a good thing. 
Iam sending you a picture of the bag. I am  guessing from the picture (I have not asked the seller yet) that it has scuff on the front flap or is just bad lighting? And perhaps can you guess the size of it? Thank you again.


----------



## averagejoe

splurgetothemax said:


> Thank you for your kind reply.I thought as much that some people who are not familiar with Dior can date the bag since the style is not "in" season which is a good thing.
> Iam sending you a picture of the bag. I am  guessing from the picture (I have not asked the seller yet) that it has scuff on the front flap or is just bad lighting? And perhaps can you guess the size of it? Thank you again.
> 
> View attachment 4782093


Please request more photos of that area in different lighting to assess what is on the flap. I can't tell but it looks like you can easily tell in real life (could even be a crease).

This is the "small", or the 3rd size up. They had a nano one which was a practical joke size, and then a mini one with smaller charms and the same top-handle as the one on the mini Lady Dior.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Interesting question - my Be Dior is smooth leather - and navy. ❤ But it has the silver handle and back pocket - it will never go out of style. J’adore.
(Mine is medium)


----------



## splurgetothemax

Thank you averagejoe and cookiefiend,
I have contacted the seller and we will see from there.


----------



## Newbie1895

smudleybear said:


> There will be a red but in smooth leather


Hi. Do you know details on the red bag?  I am looking at this in preloved but cannot tell much from the pictures. Does anyone know if it is a lipstick red, coral red...  the pictures look a bit pink or salmon?


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Hi. Do you know details on the red bag?  I am looking at this in preloved but cannot tell much from the pictures. Does anyone know if it is a lipstick red, coral red...  the pictures look a bit pink or salmon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974431


Can't tell if this is the Papaye colour, or the Fluorescent Goji Pink. The photo looks lighter than it should be in real life. It does definitely have some coral undertones.


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> Can't tell if this is the Papaye colour, or the Fluorescent Goji Pink. The photo looks lighter than it should be in real life. It does definitely have some coral undertones.


Thank you for taking time to answer me. Here is the interior if this is helpful.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Thank you for taking time to answer me. Here is the interior if this is helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974936


Looks like Papaye. The lighting in the photo-room bleached the colour of the bag. It is supposed to look more vivid.


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> Looks like Papaye. The lighting in the photo-room bleached the colour of the bag. It is supposed to look more vivid.
> View attachment 4975000
> View attachment 4975002


Thank you averagejoe.  You are so helpful and knowledgeable!


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> Thank you averagejoe.  You are so helpful and knowledgeable!


You're welcome! Here is a photo of Papaye from @Mooshooshoo that was contributed here:


----------



## Newbie1895

averagejoe said:


> You're welcome! Here is a photo of Papaye from @Mooshooshoo that was contributed here:


You have given me a lot to consider. I am normally drawn to the blue-based red shades and not as much the orange-based red shades. This one does look less “orangey” than I was expecting. Hard to decide without being able to see in person.   And the one I am considering is 8 x 11 inches. Would that be small or medium?  I am worried that a large bag in a bright color might be overpowering?  I am on the taller side at 5’7” in flats.


----------



## averagejoe

Newbie1895 said:


> You have given me a lot to consider. I am normally drawn to the blue-based red shades and not as much the orange-based red shades. This one does look less “orangey” than I was expecting. Hard to decide without being able to see in person.   And the one I am considering is 8 x 11 inches. Would that be small or medium?  I am worried that a large bag in a bright color might be overpowering?  I am on the taller side at 5’7” in flats.


If it is the same as the one that you posted a picture of, then it is the medium. I don't think that this colour is overpowering at all. With your height, the size of this bag would be perfect, actually. Besides, if you usually have blue-based red shades, then this would be something different to add to your wardrobe.


----------



## klthew

Anyone still using this bag in the medium version is it really that heavy? I’m looking at a second hand one it’s ticks loads of boxes apart from the weight


----------



## michi_chi

klthew said:


> Anyone still using this bag in the medium version is it really that heavy? I’m looking at a second hand one it’s ticks loads of boxes apart from the weight



I don't have one, but going by the fact that it's got a leather lining, it would be heavier compared to bags with a fabric lining. It will also depend on what you put in it and how heavy your belongings are


----------



## Cookiefiend

klthew said:


> Anyone still using this bag in the medium version is it really that heavy? I’m looking at a second hand one it’s ticks loads of boxes apart from the weight


I do still carry mine - it's a beautiful bag.
I weighed it empty - 2.94
Then with my stuff* in it - 4.14 

*stuff being - a Mulberry French wallet, a small cosmetic pouch, sunglasses in hard case, epi-pen, small bottle of hand sanitizer and iPhone.


----------



## Newbie1895

klthew said:


> Anyone still using this bag in the medium version is it really that heavy? I’m looking at a second hand one it’s ticks loads of boxes apart from the weight


I did miss out on the papaye color that I had asked questions about earlier in this thread. I studied it too long and it got sold! But as things go, a full year later I found the same bag, same color even, and purchased it. I have been using for a couple of months now. I do not find the bag heavy to carry. The strap is comfortable. I normally carry my phone, keys, card holder, and sunglasses. It actually feels lighter than my large Lady Dior, if that helps.


----------

